# Mercedes Moné (Sasha Banks) Mega Thread



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Yesss I'm in.










GOAT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*Yes, we can mark out in here uninhibited :tucky! I'm going to paste my introduction to Sasha post in here for the newbies:*


Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I've seen a few people here who watch the product sparingly and still don't know who the widely loved sassy Black woman is, so luckily for them, WWE put together this 1 minute, 30 second clip explaining why The BOSS is so awesome. They aired this on Smackdown, but I know a lot of people don't watch that in general. *
> 
> *Here are some of my favorite segments and greatest matches of hers:*
> ...


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

woo hoo!! mark out thread too sweet!!!


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Can't forget these legends from when she was a cute cookie cutter babyface:










































kada

Bring back that attire dammit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*I'll be collecting her interviews and leaving them here as well.
*


Spoiler: Talk is Jericho






Legit BOSS said:


> http://podcastone.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=593&pid=529861
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Spoiler: Complex Magazine






> *Big week for you, with TakeOver and SummerSlam. How are you feeling?*
> Honestly, I feel like I'm on cloud nine. I am extremely nervous, excited, beyond the moon. I have so many mixed emotions, because I have two big matches back-to-back and I'm so nervous. I'm so excited for TakeOver. I can't wait for my match against Bayley and the next night, I get to have my first SummerSlam, so I'm beyond blessed right now.
> *
> Only you and Kevin Owens are pulling double-duty those two nights, which shows how much trust WWE has in you. They're just throwing you guys out there and seeing what happens.*
> ...


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Count Vertigo said:


> Can't forget these legends from when she was a cute cookie cutter babyface:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dat jiggle :rock1


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

BANKS! 

The best thing that has happened to the diva's division since Trish Stratus, IMO. And that was a long dang time ago.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Count Vertigo said:


> Can't forget these legends from when she was a cute cookie cutter babyface:


She's lost a lot of weight, I see. Not that she looks bad now, but I prefer her with more weight on her bones. Still BAD though.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

:WHYYY3 Love me some Sasha :WHYYY3


























She's amazing, the true total package.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Bow to the Boss!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*I'm just gonna dump some of the pictures in my user cp:*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I don't think I can handle this thread!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha is my absolute favorite wrestler now. I have love for a lot of others, but she touches that raw nerve Shawn Michaels (GOAT) did. She's all around talent and is only scratching her potential now. I admire how she molded her raw talents, fine tuned her skill set, psychology and promo abilities. I can't wait to see how her career unfolds. 

I'm most likely changing my username in a few weeks in honor of her.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*









@Legit BOSS Sasha's turnbuckle knee drop is called "Bank Stamp" according to the BOSS herself.

http://sashabankswwe.tumblr.com/post/127211382276/akidcalledraptor-hey-boss-sashabankswwe-is


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*























Sasha tapping out Nikki/Paige is as good as when AJ did it. :evil
































































































:tucky TRUTH REIGNS


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Bank Stamp is legit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'm a fan of her talent. Seems like she could genuinely be a star, hopefully WWE push someone else alongside her ala Trish/Lita rather than going the AJ Lee route.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



EvaMaryse said:


> I'm a fan of her talent. Seems like she could genuinely be a star, hopefully WWE push someone else alongside her ala Trish/Lita rather than going the AJ Lee route.


That someone is Bayley. Sasha/Bayley could very well be the next Trish/Lita, especially after the match they put on in Brooklyn at Takeover. Best women's match in years since Trish/Lita.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Haha at that sign in the back "Hey Sasha is the Boss Hiring".


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

BECAUSE I LIKE TO REPOST, DAMNIT!



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I voted Roman Reigns, but it looks like "The Heartbreak Chick" Sasha Banks is winning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Now this is a Legit Thread! Love Sasha, me.









If you told me at the start of the year that 2 of my favourite matches would be Women's matches, I doubt I would have believed you. That statement itself is a testament to the talent of Sasha and the other 3 of the Horsewomen. And... erm, well I suppose:







https://vine.co/v/hDVdZdK9zhw


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'll join in on this.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



foc said:


> That someone is Bayley. Sasha/Bayley could very well be the next Trish/Lita, especially after the match they put on in Brooklyn at Takeover. Best women's match in years since Trish/Lita.


I'd be all for that, their gimmicks work well against each other and they work well against each other in the ring.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha is fucking GOLD.

A true total package when it comes to a woman wrestler.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She is a total package. The future belongs to her.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637794721453211648


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635971657840988161

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637796447367372800
*Sasha loves The New Day :dance*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I believe Sasha will be on UpUpDownDown pretty soon. Woods said a diva will be on an episode coming up, and he said she loves Sailor Moon. Has to be her. 


@Legit BOSS @Kitana @Ramsay Bolton


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I was wondering when this thread would start. Talented and beautiful...










:mj2


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This thread will be the death of me...


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

It's crazy how she went from this










to this


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Fiddy C checkin' in, any thread that appreciates The Boss is a good thread.


----------



## TwistedLogic22 (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Just got through the Jericho podcast with Sasha. Totally won me over, moreso than before. Can't believe she - along with the other talent - are still so young.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










So badass! :mark:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



jcagnee said:


> I was wondering when this thread would start. Talented and beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh! kada


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



jcagnee said:


> I was wondering when this thread would start. Talented and beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



fiddlecastro said:


>


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Oh Man I just realized she's 23... She's one year younger than me but I thought she was in her late twenties, am I the only one ? It's weird how Americans always look younger than they are...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha is the main reason I watch Raw these days. She is an amazing talent that excites more than any wrestler has for a long time.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She's so great. One of the reasons I've been revitalized in watching wrestling the past few months. It's been kind of a drag without Zayn, Bryan, etc for me, so to see someone like her get me interested again is great. And before, I never really cared for women's wrestling. I really hope she doesn't get forgotten on the main roster. Would be one of the biggest crimes in wrestling in a long time. 

Here's a couple of my favorites from her instagram.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> She's so great. One of the reasons I've been revitalized in watching wrestling the past few months. It's been kind of a drag without Zayn, Bryan, etc for me, so to see someone like her get me interested again is great. *And before, I never really cared for women's wrestling.* I really hope she doesn't get forgotten on the main roster. Would be one of the biggest crimes in wrestling in a long time.
> 
> Here's a couple of my favorites from her instagram.


Same here. There was a time, and I've said it before on this forum, that I considered women's wrestling a complete waste of time. But now, it's just about my biggest interest in wrestling, all thanks to Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, Bayley, Paige and co.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*




























Sasha's run in NXT was not only impressive but groundbreaking with Charlotte and Summer, it was good to have her break away so she could showcase her own skills as well with Paige, Charlotte, Becky, etc. Marks praise her!


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Breaking Bad fan. Just another reason why she owns.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> She's so great. One of the reasons I've been revitalized in watching wrestling the past few months. It's been kind of a drag without Zayn, Bryan, etc for me, so to see someone like her get me interested again is great. And before, I never really cared for women's wrestling. I really hope she doesn't get forgotten on the main roster. Would be one of the biggest crimes in wrestling in a long time.
> 
> Here's a couple of my favorites from her instagram.


That Biff shirt <3


also


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638746406329708544
*We know Big E. We know :mj2*


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Their interaction today was pretty gold as well. :lol


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> Their interaction today was pretty gold as well. :lol


Okay that seals it, I'm a Sasha fan. For the first time ever I'm a fan of a Diva and it has nothing to do with her looks.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

:lmao
This time two years ago I was the only person marking for Sasha, putting her in my avatar/signature, pushing her and trying to explain how good she is and will be. Now I'm completely forgotten about. :lmao

What a bandwagon thread. :cesaro


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



OXITRON said:


> :lmao
> This time two years ago I was the only person marking for Sasha, putting her in my avatar/signature, pushing her and trying to explain how good she is and will be. Now I'm completely forgotten about. :lmao
> 
> What a bandwagon thread. :cesaro


When she's an unknown and most people have never heard of her how exactly are people meant to be fans of her? She was pretty generic back then as well.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



EvaMaryse said:


> When she's an unknown and most people have never heard of her how exactly are people meant to be fans of her? She was pretty generic back then as well.


She was good. Most people here despite thinking they're particularly knowledgeable, don't see talent until it's intentionally obvious. Hence why I get shit for marking for talents before they prove themselves, even when I was the first and only person saying Sasha Banks will be the legit GOAT WWE diva. :hipster


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I have to admit she is easily the biggest package in WWE. 

Charlotte has a good package also, and all the bonus Sasha has, Charlotte slightly makes up with her lineage. 

Becky is still my #1 favorite, and Banks is my 2nd. I know Lynch isn't the very best, but I damn sure know she is better than any Bella.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I love the fact that this isn't a jerk off/stalker thread like some other female wrestler threads (not naming names), but instead it's celebrating a true talent. Sasha is beautiful, but that is far from the only reason I like seeing her on my screen. She deserves recognition for how damn good she is in the ring. Hopefully she rules the division for years to come.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

A fun match to start off your Friday morning


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## NeonNinja (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Her talent is incredible for her age, she has a very bright future :3


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha did a Facebook Q&A tonight. 

https://www.facebook.com/927502337293315/videos/951614404882108/

Her answer to the Cena or Orton question was hilarious. 

And here's a screencap of her that someone posted on Instagram. She's just too adorable.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

That Q&A was really cool. I loved her responses.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> Sasha did a Facebook Q&A tonight.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/927502337293315/videos/951614404882108/
> 
> ...


I loved some of her answers to the questions, the Boss just continues to get more and more awesome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/640606744813699072
*Start retweeting :cudi*


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Rewatched the Bayley/Sasha match tonight. Sasha's expressions throughout the match are perfect. Overconfidence and cockiness at first which slowly changes to frustration midway to sheer desperation by the end. 

The next chapter of their story needs to be told at Wrestlemania 33. They're perfect rivals.


----------



## TopBabyface (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'm not a mark for her, but I liked her quite a bid at some point. My opinion on Sasha:
On a good side:
1. Plays her character good.
2. Better than average in the ring.
On a bad side:
1. Not attractive (witch is a disqualifying factor for a diva) 
2. Mic work is very limited. I will prove/just proved that I'm the baddest diva in WWE/boss of NXT over and over and over.
3. The character is very primitive. Only emotion expressed is so called attitude. Which is fine if you're in 6th grade of a ghetto school, but is quite boring and tiresome for an intelligent viewer.
4. Breaks kayfabe after what seems like every match. Again I'm getting tired of seeing what is supposed to be a cruel bitch whipping like a child at every corner. 
Overall she is while nothing really special fairly good worker who does him quite boring but well polished shtick. Top-5 diva now. Unfortunately her butterface will stop her from amounting to serious heights. I see her playing solid second fiddle heel to Paige (if Dana Brooke will not get called up soon. Cause if she does Sasha is condemned. Dana plays similar character, but is way better mic worker, and most importantly billion times more attractive).


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She doesn't give a fuck does she!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



It's Yersel! said:


> She doesn't give a fuck does she!


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I'm imagining Sasha coming out to that theme, doing the Jericho mannerisms and all, and it's absolutely glorious.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I can't stop listening to this, and I have no idea why :lol.






Edit: I can't stop listening to it because it's like the best thing ever!


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



TopBabyface said:


> I'm not a mark for her, but I liked her quite a bid at some point. My opinion on Sasha:
> On a good side:
> 1. Plays her character good.
> 2. Better than average in the ring.
> ...


:what


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I was ring-side Sunday night and saw Sasha up close :mark:

The came out to her own theme and Tamina ate the pin against Becky/Charlotte. I guess Paige was busy getting hammered in Baltimore instead.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She's attractive in the "I wanna fuck her in the ass" kinda way.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I hope Stone Cold Steve Austin has her as a guest on his podcast soon.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Sasha Fierce said:


> I hope Stone Cold Steve Austin has her as a guest on his podcast soon.


Her interviews only add to her appeal. Jericho and Sam Roberts were both fantastic.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



tark1n said:


> Her interviews only add to her appeal. Jericho and Sam Roberts were both fantastic.


I finally just watched the Sam Roberts one tonight (no idea why i never watched it...) and it brought back amazing memories of my ROH/NJPW/NXT Philly trip, and still makes me wish there were some professional recording of that Sasha/Charlotte match... And yeah it just made Sasha even more likable.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

SASHA THE GOAT.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

shes in the top 10 for looks but her character makes her twice as attractive as otherwise more attractive women. her promo ability is second to only paul heyman and john cena, and her rasslin ability is top 20 in the company PERIOD despite being younger than i am at 23. she is unbelievable. i was sold on her heel mannerisms when she kicked charlotte i think in the face and strutted around saying "what are you gonna do about it?" her character makes you forget shes like aj lee size


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641593837920632832
*I'm loving Sasha's interactions with The New Day, no matter how corny they are.*


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641593837920632832
> *I'm loving Sasha's interactions with The New Day, no matter how corny they are.*


My God that is brilliant!


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

You think that's good, check this out. :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641651491913236481


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Can we have Sasha with New Day, please? I'd prefer if she was by herself, but come on, they'd be golden.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*Just let her join New Day already. She's interacted with them on social media more in one week than she has with Team BAD in one month.*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'm blasting her theme song in my car LB, be proud.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She debuted on Xavier's gaming channel. roud @Soul Cat @Legit BOSS






@ 7:09


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> You think that's good, check this out. :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641651491913236481


That's it. I'm done, nothing will ever top that for me. THANK THE LORD, THE NEW DAY AND SASHA BANKS!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> You think that's good, check this out. :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641651491913236481


I don't think i'm ever going to tire of watching this. :lmao


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> You think that's good, check this out. :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641651491913236481


I was in my car cracking up watching this on my phone. :lmao


----------



## hayyakhan (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*I hate her from the bottom of my heart*


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



hayyakhan said:


> *I hate her from the bottom of my heart*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Does the photo of Sasha from the WWE.com article exist in HQ on a blank background, Sasha marks?










this one.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Does the photo of Sasha from the WWE.com article exist in HQ on a blank background, Sasha marks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not the best quality, but yea


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Legit main eventer. :avi


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

i'm hyped for the takeover match bayley and sasha will steal the show AGAIN hopefully the don't overboard like that top rope rana spot i was legit scared sasha might of been hurt but i'm relived she's fine now


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/638746406329708544
> *We know Big E. We know :mj2*



The new day with Sasha Banks just keep dancing. 

https://amp.twimg.com/v/212371c3-2448-46f3-8ec4-2c88aab2fd17


Who knew that the boss believed in the power of positivity. Go figure.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Vixxxenn said:


> hopefully the don't overboard like that top rope rana spot i was legit scared sasha might of been hurt but i'm relived she's fine now


Sasha probably wanted to do this, but WWE wouldn't let her:









The Victory Star Drop is indeed nutty. It's even nuttier when you consider just how much harder that ring is than the current WWE rings.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha is such an amazing combo of beauty, athleticism and charisma. She was such a great signing.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

So, yea I just finished this fanvid of The Boss. I haven't made one in a few years so its not as good as I would have liked but I had fun making it. Enjoy. :smile2:


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

^Good stuff. 

I just went ahead and purchased my first Sasha shirt tonight from Whatamanuever that plays off Eddie's WCW shirt. I'm such a mark. :lol










http://www.whatamaneuver.net/shop/sasha-is-my-favorite-wrestler


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> ^Good stuff.
> 
> I just went ahead and purchased my first Sasha shirt tonight from Whatamanuever that plays off Eddie's WCW shirt. I'm such a mark. :lol
> 
> ...


I just ordered the same shirt yesterday :grin2:


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



GetDown said:


>


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Crasp said:


>


Nice. Sasha's impact at only 23 years old is amazing.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

It's all too easy to seem like another blind Banks mark when talking about her, but it's hard _not_ to love her.

The following she has is probably most comparable to that which Daniel Bryan had. She puts on great matches (like Bryan), she's absolutly passionate about wrestling (like Bryan), and out of character she's just such a nice, genuine person (like Bryan). Plus, as an added bonus, her character work is great. And for all these reasons, _of course_ people want her to be right at the top. And if it became apparant that that wasn't what WWE wanted, I'm sure the fans would make a lot of noise in protest.

Thankfully, unlike Bryan, I feel like WWE are absolutly going to get behind Sasha in a big way when the time comes, without needing the fans to tell them what to do. And Wheras Bryan was arguably past his prime when he was finally given a chance, Sasha isn't even near hers yet.


I still don't want her to get the belt until 'Mania though. And honestly I don't mind whether that be WM32_ or _WM33. As long as she's given the opportunity to have some great matches along the way, that eventual 'Mania win will be all the sweeter for the wait.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

What is that now, 5-0 on Paige?










2 Legit
2 Strong


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha's psychology game was on point tonight. She definitely maximized her minutes.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> What is that now, 5-0 on Paige?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












tap tap tap


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I hope Sasha doesn't get a concussion. She is not Paige's personal rag doll. 

I agree that she did maximize her minutes. I hope these wins are leading to something.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

islefan must be pissed.

Sasha has systematically dismantled Paige over the last month, effectively making Paige her bitch. and this is a heel looking strong and getting clean wins, i'm pretty happy. On the flip side they've ruined any future big feud between them because how could we take Paige seriously in it now?

:chlol


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I hope Sasha is alright after taking that bump tonight and came out with the W!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> What is that now, 5-0 on Paige?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dance


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This is the second time Sasha could have broken her neck. Please Sasha be more careful. 



Spoiler: terrifying looking gif















I know Sasha is the kind of person to go all out, but I hope she takes it easy in her 30 minute iron man match with Bayley. :frown2:

On another note:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643673829034758144
:ti



Dell said:


> islefan must be pissed.
> 
> :chlol


Remember the dude that keeps bumping his Paige thread. Wheeled Warrior or something. He's probably on the verge of suicide right now. :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

To compensate for the bullshit that is Nikki's title reign, I'm very glad I found this thread. Sasha has been my most valuable reason to watch the RAW for the past month, and she has been on fire since her call up. I want to feel bad for Paige but her attitude is starting to sour on me. 

I'm just glad Sasha is being booked as right as she can be and looks so comfortable with Naomi and Tamina. Combine that with the New Day interactions, and I'm on Cloud 9. I just need to hope that Sasha doesn't get hurt again, cause that neck bump was scary to see at Takeover, as well as last night.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I love that Sasha is willing to go all out in her matches and take risks, but I wish she would cut down on those neck bumps. The last thing we need is an injury to the Boss.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Her tumblr and Instagram really made me fall in love with her even more. She's funny and seems like she's really easy going. Plus she uses tumblr, loves anime, manga, and cartoons, like who else is that awesome on the roster with a vagina? Especially her videos with New Day :ha


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*I'm going to be really pissed if Sasha gets Daniel Bryan'd two years into her career. If need be, she should tone it down for the sake of longevity. She doesn't need to overcompensate in throwaway matches. She's already proven she's the best on multiple occasions.*


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



GetDown said:


>


That was Lesnar like.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643991516885598208
*Sasha for Tag Team Champion please :mj2*


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643980782634201088


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



VIPER said:


> Her tumblr and Instagram really made me fall in love with her even more. She's funny and seems like she's really easy going. Plus she uses tumblr, loves anime, manga, and cartoons, like who else is that awesome on the roster with a vagina?


and she follows me on tumblr since I stanned her so hard. :rusevyes


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> and she follows me on tumblr since I stanned her so hard. :rusevyes


She once reblogged my awful photos from Philly I got like 2 followers from that hell yeah.

http://sashabankswwe.tumblr.com/post/119027940596/fiddlecastroh-this-was-seriously-the-match-of

oh shit i just remembered she also reblogged this:

http://sashabankswwe.tumblr.com/post/124142809946/fiddlecastroh-sasha-vs-joe-should-be#notes


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

BOOTY!
https://twitter.com/XavierWoodsPhD/status/644141910861328384


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Waiting for B.A.D Day to form and dominate the wwe. :mj2


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

WWE can't leave her out of NOC, can they? Any ideas on how she may be used on Sunday?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha twerking


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644141910861328384
@Legit BOSS


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



fiddlecastro said:


> She once reblogged my awful photos from Philly I got like 2 followers from that hell yeah.
> 
> http://sashabankswwe.tumblr.com/post/119027940596/fiddlecastroh-this-was-seriously-the-match-of
> 
> ...


She often reblogs people posting her fan art and signs etc, if you create something for her she'll definitely reblog it.

I love how she reblogs gif sets of her own matches and segmants :lol: she's like her own fan girl.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Sasha twerking
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644141910861328384
> @Legit BOSS


How exactly do you embed Tweets mate? I've got no idea so can only post links.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



It's Yersel! said:


> How exactly do you embed Tweets mate? I've got no idea so can only post links.


Grab the tweet url (for this one it's 644141910861328384 ) then put it in tweet tags, like this (remove the *):

[*TWEET]644141910861328384[/*TWEET]

Then you get:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644141910861328384


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She's also reblogged me a couple of times, which shot up my notes notifications. I think as long as you're not too invasive or creepy when tagging or interacting with her, she'll gladly reciprocate the love right back.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Mordecay said:


> Sasha twerking
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644141910861328384
> @Legit BOSS


Kofi, Xavier and Big E are having the time of their lives at the moment.

:Rollins


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



It's Yersel! said:


> BOOTY!
> https://twitter.com/XavierWoodsPhD/status/644141910861328384


These videos are too much. :lol


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



fiddlecastro said:


> Grab the tweet url (for this one it's 644141910861328384 ) then put it in tweet tags, like this (remove the *):
> 
> [*TWEET]644141910861328384[/*TWEET]
> 
> ...


If it's no problem, I'm going to try this in response...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641657712359550976... Lets hope it's worked!

Edit: Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



















If Sasha was even more adorable than before, the planet would explode.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Gif version of that twerking vid...










Queen :tucky


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Holy shit. :Banderas


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

New Day and Sasha are the best non televised thing in WWE currently.

Sasha should have been brought up to lead them :Rollins


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



jcagnee said:


> Gif version of that twerking vid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This thread :banderas

Keep 'em coming .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*Sasha Section should really be a thing. @Dell, rally your British friends to participate in November :cudi*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646165915231371264


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'll be taking a Sasha sign, I still have the ones from last year in my cupboards somewhere. 

I just hope she's on the NXT tour. :cry


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










That's some pretty cool fan art.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Happy Monday!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*Sasha is so pretty *


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

A rose between two thorns on that panel. Her smile is infectious.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Jesus how did I miss this? I've been out of the loop this week, this something on the network?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

@Dell *It was an NXT All Star panel. Triple H said more profound things than the actual wrestlers though.*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell *It was an NXT All Star panel. Triple H said more profound things than the actual wrestlers though.*


She looks fkin amazing. Just waiting for some good gifs of it to be posted.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> She looks fkin amazing. Just waiting for some good gifs of it to be posted.


*I know!! I stared at her legs the whole time :banderas.*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Jesus how did I miss this? I've been out of the loop this week, this something on the network?


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



fiddlecastro said:


> Happy Monday!


came in here to post this if it wasn't here already. g'lord.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2015/10/1/9430927/bayley-and-the-boss

http://www.workofwrestling.com/wowblog/2015/10/1/wrestlingheroes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*#5YearsofSasha was trending all day yesterday. My Twitter feed was spammed with that hashtag because I follow all of her fan pages and they retweeted EVERYTHING.*


----------



## RussianPhoenix (Oct 3, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

For me, Sasha is the standard of women's division. I like to watch it. Each time she gets better and better on the microphone. She is very technical. And moreover she is very beautiful as for me.  I'm sure it will soon be a push for the title, she deserves it!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

@Cesaro Section @Miss Sally @Triple-B :mj4


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha <3


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Cesaro Section @Miss Sally @Triple-B :mj4


:LOL


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*RAW IS IN BO$$TON TONIGHT :yay! They CAN'T keep Sasha off TV this time. There will be riots!*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *RAW IS IN BO$$TON TONIGHT :yay! They CAN'T keep Sasha off TV this time. There will be riots!*


Really? Now I have more reasons to watch RAW.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Cesaro Section @Miss Sally @Triple-B :mj4


:heston


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I really hope that Sasha has a Hulk Hogan WM18 like turn after the Ironman match tomorrow. Team BAD will get on her for losing and her then Baylee and Sasha can clean house and send her out of NXT the right way. Sasha can shine on her own in the main roster without those two hindering her. She's barely on RAW but I'm still overjoyed that she hasn't eaten a pin yet, so they didn't ruin her guys, I have faith that HHH won't let anyone in creative slow her momentum.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*RAW BO$$TON was literally the Sasha show :drose. That crowd would not be quiet until they saw her. It was incredibly stupid to have her come out to Naomi's music though. You could hear the initial excitement turn into deflation.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *RAW BO$$TON was literally the Sasha show :drose. That crowd would not be quiet until they saw her. It was incredibly stupid to have her come out to Naomi's music though. You could hear the initial excitement turn into deflation.*





-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *Triple H = Bawse
> 
> Steph = Bawse Ass Bitch
> 
> ...


*BAWSETON!*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Was that scripted?


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Was that scripted?


Sasha stealing it, probably. The girl crying, no. At least I hope not.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

making kids cry :mark:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

OMG I marked out so hard when she stole Izzy headband. I shook my head like "She's such a bitch and I love it!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> OMG I marked out so hard when she stole Izzy headband. I shook my head like "She's such a bitch and I love it!"


Dude, that was amazing. Mocking the crying child afterward, holy shit.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

That's some old school heel shit. The kind of shit that used to get beer bottles thrown at you and your car's tires slashed.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



fiddlecastro said:


>


I'm assuming the parents were in on it. Otherwise, that was a pretty ballsy move there by Sasha. Kids are usually off limits, especially in this overly litigious society today.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This was cute. I swear if Izzy ever becomes a wrestler and Sasha is still in the WWE, they're rivalry could be EPIC.:mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/652172529788809216


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha is the fucking queen. She can literally make a little girl cry and make grown men mark out.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I just watched Takeover:Respect. Little late, I know. But that performance by Banks might have vaulted her to my second overall favorite performer in the company. Shes so god damn fantastic.

I might be a terrible human being, but I marked out when she made that little girl cry. I love that shit.

EDIT: Nevermind. Just read a bunch of the comments in here. Seems that most of us marked out when she made that little girl cry. We're all terrible human beings.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

If Sasha keeps it up, she might be just as good as guys like Owens and Chuck Taylor at making children cry one day.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



ironcladd1 said:


> I'm assuming the parents were in on it. Otherwise, that was a pretty ballsy move there by Sasha. Kids are usually off limits, especially in this overly litigious society today.


True, but Izzy's mom was laughing and her dad had a great reaction as well. I think they were in on it.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



mattheel said:


> I just watched Takeover:Respect. Little late, I know. But that performance by Banks might have vaulted her to my second overall favorite performer in the company. Shes so god damn fantastic.
> 
> I might be a terrible human being, but I marked out when she made that little girl cry. I love that shit.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Just read a bunch of the comments in here. Seems that most of us marked out when she made that little girl cry. We're all terrible human beings.


Hey hey hey...so? Lol, That match was pretty damn great, not as good as their match at Brooklyn but that is only because of how good that match was. Best Womens match at full sail for me, at least so far


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Izzy was totally in on it. It looked like she was pretending to cry/be upset as there was no eye redness or actual tears, all while her parents struggled to keep straight faces.

But regardless, some of the best heel antics going. Although, Woods has been telling kids that life isn't fair and that santa isn't real at house shows.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

It was fantastic. I absolutely freaked out the whole time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> OMG I marked out so hard when she stole Izzy headband. I shook my head like "She's such a bitch and I love it!"


During the live showing I didn't even understood what she was doing because the camera cut to Sasha AFTER she stole it. I thought Sasha was just talking trash to Izzy. Also, the taunts inside the ring were cut too.

Whoever was directing that bit was dumb to leave the camera so long on Bayley. We missed the whole thing as the fans were going nuts. I hope they release more footage soon...


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I really wish the camera picked up what Izzy's Dad was saying to Sasha.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Crasp said:


> Izzy was totally in on it. It looked like she was pretending to cry/be upset as there was no eye redness or actual tears, all while her parents struggled to keep straight faces.
> 
> But regardless, some of the best heel antics going. Although, Woods has been telling kids that life isn't fair and that santa isn't real at house shows.


Lol she wasnt. Her parents knew tho.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> I really wish the camera picked up what Izzy's Dad was saying to Sasha.


you can slightly hear some of it. I think he just thanks her for everything (throughout her time in nxt/fsu) and for being a great role model.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

What sold it for me was Corey Graves comments. He reminds me of Jesse Ventura


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> OMG I marked out so hard when she stole Izzy headband. I shook my head like "She's such a bitch and I love it!"


I enjoyed the hell out of that moment too.


Honestly, Sasha is on fire lately. I can't wait to see what she does next.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *#5YearsofSasha was trending all day yesterday. My Twitter feed was spammed with that hashtag because I follow all of her fan pages and they retweeted EVERYTHING.*


And here I thought I might've come across something you hadn't seen before. Should've known better :sansa


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I freaking love this!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654378388308623360


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*









*Belly To Bayley, Belly To Bayley!!!*


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

:Rollins

The greatest non televised rivalry in WWE history


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654397156221145088*Sasha playing with her toys backstage :sasha3*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> I freaking love this!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654378388308623360


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

a badass METAL cover of Sky's the Limit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8YjQ5ijI34


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Bradshaw Banks (Sep 27, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQJrX7Nx50E


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



fiddlecastro said:


>


Is that Bayles in front?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This is cute.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656206233209192448


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










_That work flo #wweaustin_


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> This is cute.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656206233209192448


Tamina getting more camera time here than she ever could on TV :lmao


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



fiddlecastro said:


>


:bbrown3


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656502988408643584


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656502988408643584


Anyone who criticizes Sasha's looks is DUMB. :yum:


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> This is cute.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656206233209192448


Sasha and Naomi teasing like that makes me really want to see them in a twerk off. :yum:


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'll just leave this here









:mj2


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657571320201392128


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*Team BAD interview on Austin news before Smackdown:





Just typical promotional stuff. Lol @ Sasha's face when Total Divas is mentioned. She's like..."Yeah, you can have that."*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

That face :lmao :sasha3 also lel @ tickets still available :ha 4.000 people :ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658790721621618688
*Sasha in these sexy dresses is the only good thing about her not being on RAW :sasha3*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Team BAD interview on Austin news before Smackdown:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the flexing also. And you just know that she wants no part of Total Divas bullshit, which makes me like her even more!


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/658790721621618688
> *Sasha in these sexy dresses is the only good thing about her not being on RAW :sasha3*


And the breast cancer survivors were standing in the way so we didn't even get to see her dance during the Komen segment. :crying: And say what you want about her being put with Naomi and Tamina, but you can tell that they genuinely enjoy working together.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## charmcitysmark (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha Banks vs Bayley - Live Crowd Footage from NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn

Part 1




Part 2





There's a nice shot of Sasha's tope con hilo over the ref in that first video. I don't think the TV cameras did it justice.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha's Halloween Costume lol


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



GetDown said:


>


that macho man impression, adorable.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Fucking finally! :dance


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Sasha Banks on Superstar Savepoint*

Playing Sailor Moon, of course lol


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks on Superstar Savepoint*

Queen of being on Superstar Savepoint


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

*Re: Sasha Banks on Superstar Savepoint*

:mark:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Kool video. I hope he releases the other video soon. I'd still watch it even with crappy audio lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Sasha Banks on Superstar Savepoint*

*
Sasha loves anime
She loves K-Pop, Korean movies, and J-Pop
Her favorite band is Epik High
She couldn't tell time as a small child, so she stayed up all night to watch Sailor Moon at 6 am. All she knew is that it comes on when it's dark.
Sasha has an Asian fetish
She's currently watching Attack on Titan and Game of Thrones
Sasha hates reading
Sasha's favorite Asian movie is Old Boy, it was her first Asian movie that she watched at age 12; she refuses to watch the American remake
Sasha took school online to take care of her brother who was picked on and had disabilities
Sasha stresses how she's trying to change the world of women's wrestling
Xavier Woods was watching with Tyler Breeze, and they think Sasha vs. Bayley in Brooklyn was the greatest wrestling match they had ever seen
Sasha is sick of people telling her to stop crying on Twitter because she's only cried 3 times. "I just main evented, it's emotional, get outta here!"
Sasha prefers dubbed anime over subbed. She only likes subtitles in movies.
Sasha would like to compete in one of the upcoming UpUPDownDown tournaments
*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Ugh you Sasha marks are overly annoying. Merging this with the mark thread. The abundance of threads on her is ridiculous.

SASHA JUST LACED HER BOOTS GUYS LETS DISCUSS.

Keep that shit in here.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha Banks is amazing!


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I feel like she is legitimately one of the nicest people in the world. So fucking sweet and adorable. I really need a clone of her in my life.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I actually love her a little more than I thought was possible, after she said this because I agree with her. She's better than that stupid butterfly belt :ha


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



VIPER said:


> I actually love her a little more than I thought was possible, after she said this because I agree with her. She's better than that stupid butterfly belt :ha



This response definitely added to my respect and adoration of this woman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*






*This guy is so hype :lel. I understood every other Portuguese word because I speak Spanish and the languages are similar. You'll have fun watching even if you don't.*


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Wow.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'm back guys. I gotta keep forgetting to check this forum. I'm working less dates than AJ at this rate.

Omg I'm going to RAW on monday and my main concern is seeing Sasha for the first time, she BETTER FUCKING BE ON THIS SHOW.










yass


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

@Dell *OMG YOUR AVATAR IS GORGEOUS*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell *OMG YOUR AVATAR IS GORGEOUS*


Thanks, I was overdue. 

She's been slaying. I have not spoke to you since before the Iron Man match. I was so proud of her, what a performance.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Thanks, I was overdue.
> 
> She's been slaying. I have not spoke to you since before the Iron Man match. I was so proud of her, what a performance.


*
I had to get a matching avatar because yours was so cute. And yes, quit disappearing on us for 3 months at a time :cudi.*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I don't remember if this was posted in here before but this documentation of Sasha and Bayley's journey in NXT is pretty good. I just hope they update it with the IronMan match.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I had to get a matching avatar because yours was so cute. And yes, quit disappearing on us for 3 months at a time :cudi.*


Looks good


----------



## TNWhaa (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Think i found my favorite thread, bummed she probably won't have a match at Takeover next month.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

https://amp.twimg.com/v/32321705-f66d-40e2-8042-96f2b34dbe8c Say what you want about her being paired with Naomi and Tamina, but they're definitely having a lot of fun together.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

@Dell *Sa$ha Section is actually becoming a thing now :drose*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/663848735529672704


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Yeah they were on the back of the Cesaro section signs I think? lol so they were everywhere even in the top tiers. 

I'm happy I got to see her, even though it was lame she wasn't fighting, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## charmcitysmark (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha Banks tribute video I made. 

It's only a minute and a half, but I tried to fit in as many of my favorite Boss clips as I could.






Music: Won't Back Down by Mr. J1S & Sonic Skillz


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Id love a great gif for my siggie if anyone wants to make me one? :wink2:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



charmcitysmark said:


> Sasha Banks tribute video I made.
> 
> It's only a minute and a half, but I tried to fit in as many of my favorite Boss clips as I could.
> 
> ...


*
I thought you were the guy who made the song for a second. I was about to say, I downloaded this to my ipod last year, thanks (Y).*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Addychu said:


> Id love a great gif for my siggie if anyone wants to make me one? :wink2:


Tons of gifs of her on tumblr unless you want one of the fancy ones like in LB's sig.

http://weheartwwedivas.tumblr.com/tagged/sasha+banks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665100017930280960
:wall


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

* @Tommy-V You're back :drose








It's a crime against humanity if this match doesn't happen :sasha3*


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

@Legit BOSS

Stealing my avatar, had to change it back :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



VIPER said:


> @Legit BOSS
> 
> Stealing my avatar, had to change it back :mj2


*There's plenty of Sasha to go around! Tommy will spoil us with gifs!*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

It's not the first time you two end up having the same avi :lol


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> * @Tommy-V You're back :drose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm still pulling for this, I'm calling this right now, it'll be a 5 star match. AT LEAST a 4.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Sekai no Kana said:


> *I'm still pulling for this, I'm calling this right now, it'll be a 5 star match. AT LEAST a 4.*


*Imagining Kana imitating Sasha's mannerisms and vice versa with the subsequent crowd reaction is giving me goosebumps :rock1*


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Imagining Kana imitating Sasha's mannerisms and vice versa with the subsequent crowd reaction is giving me goosebumps :rock1*


*If this shit was at a Wrestlemania or any huge PPV, I wouldn't be able to handle it. kada That match would literally be money.*


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Sekai no Kana said:


> *I'm still pulling for this, I'm calling this right now, it'll be a 5 star match. AT LEAST a 4.*


so would asuka vs. becky.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



jacobrgroman said:


> so would asuka vs. becky.


*I think Asuka could work with a lot of wrestlers. If she can make Cameron look good then Asuka is doing something really well.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










*The most gangsta #SashaKrew of all time. Is this how y'all roll in Detroit @Chris JeriG.O.A.T ?*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The most gangsta #SashaKrew of all time. Is this how y'all roll in Detroit @Chris JeriG.O.A.T ?*


Not enough guns and blunts dey posers lol


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

My god. :mark:


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Could legit masterbate over those boxing pics of her.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Not even ashamed to admit I've already lost potential babies over these photos. Definitely my favorite shoot she's ever done. Amazing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Not enough guns and blunts dey posers lol


*I was scrollin fast on instagram and thought it was TI at first :ti*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

God in Heaven...

I know I haven't said this in a while but fuck Mikaze!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

The amount of glisten on those legs...:durant3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


>


Real nice.











This Rihanna song that played while I was scrolling down to view the pics (and is now on temporary repeat) is only enhancing my dirty thoughts right now. #DefJam :lol


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> My god. :mark:


oh, my gotch.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Those photos are absolutely amazing holy shit


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

As evidenced by those photos, Sasha needs to quit wearing red lipstick. Pink lipstick all the way. :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Trublez said:


> As evidenced by those photos, Sasha needs to quit wearing red lipstick. Pink lipstick all the way. :woo


*Yeah, light pink brings out her skin and features MUCH better.*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Re: Trish Stratus: It's Time Women Main Event A WWE PPV


-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Only if The Great One, Sasha Banks is involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forget that, she's already my favorite just for this video....






*SASHATAKER IS THE GREATEST FEMALE WRESTLER OF ALL TIME! #ImmaLetYouFinish* :lol


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Definitely a Sasha Banks fan now..


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










*This attire needs to come back. It's my favorite non-PPV attire.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*









@Dell :tucky


----------



## FourthHorsemen (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Not a big Sasha Banks fan but Damn!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell :tucky


Yass! She's given you the love on insta and me on tumblr. We her fave fanboys.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

So much Bossness in that last gif. :banderas


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

How the hell did I miss this? :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664548800418021376


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tommy-V said:


>


Such a badass boss bitch. :sodone



Tempest said:


> How the hell did I miss this? :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/664548800418021376


Amazing. :lmao


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Oh shit. Lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*Tommy always delivers :drose. The irony is he might be in here more than he's in the Alexa thread :heyman6.*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tommy-V said:


>



I really don´t know why, but I find Sasha sexy af in this gif she looks kinda... slutty shaking her ass like that


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tiago said:


> I really don´t know why, but I find Sasha sexy af in this gif she looks kinda... slutty shaking her ass like that


lol I hear you. I too have no real idea why but I love it when she does that. I find it to be the sexiest thing any of the diva's do besides Nikki's ass twirl thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PwnSt0r (Nov 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*
































​


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

* @ZeroFear0 Found this on tumblr:









They look so great together :sashahi :reigns2*


----------



## ellecate (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

she looks fierce with straight hair xD


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I think Sasha Vs. Fox was the only thing that got me hyped last night.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tommy-V said:


>




:rock1


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tommy-V said:


>


:homer


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tommy-V said:


>


:nice


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

_edit: deleted_


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Not normally a Sasha fan looks wise, but damn she looked great yesterday. Anyone got some gifs of her waiting in the ring during the Bella/Fox entrance? :curry2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*






*The two most adorable Black women in one segment :banderas.*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This thread pleases me.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*What Sasha wants for Christmas:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677574734423298048
The Divas Title burial continues :lel*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Merry Blissmas said:


> *What Sasha wants for Christmas:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677574734423298048
> The Divas Title burial continues :lel*


I really hope they listen to her and bring the women's title back. The Boss only wears the best shit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

sorry for the size.

...or not.


----------



## NXme (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Goat diva already


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha did a Q&A on Tumblr.




> Sasha Banks Q&A Recap
> Sasha Banks held a Q&A on tumblr today.
> 
> Here’s a summary of all the questions and answers:
> ...


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

God she looked fucking amazing tonight.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Imagine her winning the title at WM then at RAW trashing the belt for a better one. :banderas


----------



## BrayWyattSucks (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

gfycat.com/FairDecentBrownbear
gfycat.com/SomberSickCanine

Those link names... Couldn't attach the webm either.


----------



## stugots2 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Hate her or love her, would NOT throw her outta bed lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBEThhkiB1V/


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*





_*To all of my Team Banks Members I would like to announce that WWE finally updated The Boss, Sasha Banks Entrance Video. *_


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Loved her promo tonight, finally interested in the title feud again now she's involved and BAD are officially done. 

Just please let the pay off be at Mania.


----------



## Threat (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Threat said:


>


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Loved her promo tonight, finally interested in the title feud again now she's involved and BAD are officially done.
> 
> Just please let the pay off be at Mania.


Really? I thought it was dull as hell. The crowd wasn't very into it, and I just don't think anything about it was good. Super predictable promo & "face" turn. I was disappointed because she can do better than that.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

It's Alabama, of course they aren't going to be into Sasha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*The Queen is finally free :tucky! After they get their asses whooped at Fast Lane, Tamina and Naomi can finally GTFO :mjout*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I didn't love Sasha's promo either but it got the job done. I'm thrilled she's free of Team BAD. 

But I am worried that she's going to turn face during this filler feud with Tamina and Naomi.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This was too cute. Team BAE <3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*
















:tucky


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Where are the gifs from Raw? I need to relive those shorts :banderas


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



tark1n said:


> Where are the gifs from Raw? I need to relive those shorts :banderas




































I would make bigger gifs if I actually had a video source.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Once she's done with this team BAD feud (BAD = Botchy And Dim now I guess?) then I'll get interested again.

Her and Becky have great chemistry, hopefully it'll pan out.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Naomi beating up Sasha was hilarious to me. :lol :lmao

I thought she was great on color commentary. 

I love the gifs @Trublez


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> *Naomi beating up Sasha was hilarious to me.* :lol :lmao
> 
> I thought she was great on color commentary.
> 
> I love the gifs @Trublez


Me too! I was rollin lol. She was throwing hands like it was a WorldStar Hip-Hop fight video. :lol


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Trublez said:


> I would make bigger gifs if I actually had a video source.


So hot, she looks best in black.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Had to make an avatar outta this.











Also some quality sig material if anyone wants it.

































































GIF 1,2,7 and 8 also work as reaction gifs for when some moron on here says something bewildering like "Sasha isn't the greatest of all time".


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

One year ago today 02/11/15 The Boss was crowned NXT Women's Champion


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

and what a great year for her it's been! Let's hope we get to see her lift another title in a few months :')


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



> https://mega.nz/#F!7cN1QQLI!lsDgz3cU8UjIxiQHm9ElzQ


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



mikegallow said:


>


:surprise: I could kiss you right now! Thanks!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CM Punch (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Mind changed. [emoji12]


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*





























Fierce as hell in this outfit!


----------



## JONGREY (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

The Boss :homer


----------



## mikegallow (Jan 16, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



> https://mega.nz/#F!mcUmBLoY!rDSbFky8GX6w-eLbU1tjGA


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










New shirt.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Fierce as hell in this outfit!


Sasha's outfits have been on point these last few weeks. :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Fierce as hell in this outfit!


*You already know I had to make it my avatar within 12 hours :cudi.*



Dell said:


> New shirt.


*Thank you Dell!!!! I IMMEDIATELY ordered this when I saw your post :tucky
*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

NXT days









Main roster (today)









They've both come full circle. roud


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> New shirt.


This new shirt was PERFECT timing. I just bought tickets to meet Sasha Banks on 03/19. If any of you are in the NY/NJ area get you're tickets now. *Click photo.*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## LesnarGuy (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Fierce as hell in this outfit!


:bow: :done :done


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Queen!Boss!DaBaddest!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Wifey material


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

So much Sasha goodness :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha looked so good yesterday, nearly brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



















So we are on the road to WM and hopefully her crowning, it all seems to have happened so fast for her this year. She deserves it tho.


----------



## yopyop (Feb 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha is ruined. Lack of NXT crowds has exposed her badly.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Get Like Banks said:


>


lover her luchador phone case.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



yopyop said:


> Sasha is ruined. Lack of NXT crowds has exposed her badly.


Hey now! 
This is a fan thread for Sasha. As with all the other mega-threads that are on here they shouldn't be for negativity towards her. Not in this thread. Just saying


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Get Like Banks said:


>


Geeze, thank god she gained weight. She was a tiny lil thing.


----------



## Eagle917 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I went from being her #1 hater to loving Sasha, seeing her vs Bayley in Brooklyn was probably my favorite match ive seen live.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

How have I never seen this picture before. Holy shit. That shirt, the BrBa phone case, the hair, no major makeup.










:done


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> How have I never seen this picture before. Holy shit. That shirt, the BrBa phone case, the hair, no major makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's so perfect!! :bow :enzo


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

not too sure whether this one has been put in the thread before











kada


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*
























*Thank you so much* @Even Flow


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Get Like Banks said:


>


 This picture almost killed me


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



















in Bayley's House with Bayley's BF & Dog.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Eliko said:


> *in Bayley's House with Bayley's BF & Dog.*


"Not for long"


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Haven't seen this posted here.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Punkhead said:


> Haven't seen this posted here.


I have. but I'll view it again


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Punkhead said:


> Haven't seen this posted here.


Good lord


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

know what upupdowndown video this is from?


Eliko said:


>


and my dear, sweet lord.


eliko said:


>


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'm just gonna drop this right here. Enjoy the loop.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



jacobrgroman said:


> know what upupdowndown video this is from?


the good stuff starts at 07:05


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> I'm just gonna drop this right here. Enjoy the loop.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

ever since the rematch with bayley i went from loving her as a wrestler to getting a semi whenever i see her body on my pc or tv. tmi i know.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Her straight hair looks too damn good. :tucky


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

My other half got the Stephanie McMahon workout the other day spotted a familiar face doing the workout's with her :sasha2





Naomi, Carmella, Lana and Alexa also feature in the DVD.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Is it me or is she getting hotter by the week?


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Eliko said:


>


I wish they'd release the pics of the new photoshoot.


----------



## PeepShow (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Her new galaxy gear is out of this world...


:cena5


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha tastes like strawberry milk


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PeepShow said:


> Her new galaxy gear is out of this world...
> 
> 
> :cena5


that miiight be my favourite.

but really, all her gear is pretty fabulous.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Is it me or is she getting hotter by the week?


It's not you, she is getting hotter by the week.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*Queen





























*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*











kada


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

man, I can't wait to see her mania entrance. (assuming they do something boss-landish for her first time)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*BOSS* is changing the game


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



jacobrgroman said:


> man, I can't wait to see her mania entrance. (assuming they do something boss-landish for her first time)


Me too. I can't decide if I want her to do a bigger version of her NXT Brooklyn entrance or do something completely new.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*







_*Sasha Banks spilt nothing but the truth tonight on Raw. I so can't wait for Sasha's reign as Divas Champion to begin. *_


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> Me too. I can't decide if I want her to do a bigger version of her NXT Brooklyn entrance or do something completely new.


Have her fly in on a helicopter. That's an entrance like a boss! LOL


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

So how do you guys feel about Sasha's character in the current storyline? I'm on the fence about it because on one hand I want vicious Sasha but on the other hand I'm curious on how she'll pull off being a tweener/face.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> So how do you guys feel about Sasha's character in the current storyline? I'm on the fence about it because on one hand I want vicious Sasha but on the other hand I'm curious on how she'll pull off being a tweener/face.


I'm not really sure how I feel about it tbh. I prefer her as a heel, but she has a lot of potential as a tweener/face.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Fuck "the part timers show" i hope this match steel the show!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Boss trying to stay away from the Total Divas cameras. :lol


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*





























:damn :banderas


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


























I won't spoil which team won. Make sure you watch.

http://www.wwe.com/videos/wwe-superstars-play-dodgeball-wwe-game-night


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'm back boys and girls :drose


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I think she's ready to lead the division in this tweener role. I love her as a heel, but in a different sense, we all love Austin as a vicious heel so much that when he just became a badass, it was money. The same can be said for her if pulled off correctly.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










She made it :sasha3


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## TheLegendRhakaKahn (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha Banks is just so nonintoxicatingly sexy...


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

:dead: I legit just fell over upon seeing this.

goddamn, mercedes.



Eliko said:


>


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

from SD Tapings.


----------



## Humzmoo (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Hey all, I don't usually comment in WF, but I have to share this Sasha Gif, its fuckin nuts. ENJOY AND THANK ME LATER.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha's booty on SmackDown, though.

:rock1


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

WORD. Dat ass was looking good in dem tights. Sasha baby damn....


----------



## alexcoati (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Newlock said:


> WORD. Dat ass was looking good in dem tights. Sasha baby damn....


HOLY MOLY. 

Despite this, it's really hard how to root for at WM. Sasha was kinda my favourit of the 3 when they got called up. Now, I'm a little more in Becky's corner. 

What do you think the crowd at WM will be like? 50% Sasha 30% Becky 20% Charlotte?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



alexcoati said:


> HOLY MOLY.
> 
> Despite this, it's really hard how to root for at WM. Sasha was kinda my favourit of the 3 when they got called up. Now, I'm a little more in Becky's corner.
> 
> What do you think the crowd at WM will be like? 50% Sasha 30% Becky 20% Charlotte?


 I think the crowd will be with Sasha and hopefully she wins at WM. I don't like how Becky and Charlotte have been pushed over her. She deserves it, it's her time now.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Newlock said:


> I think the crowd will be with Sasha and hopefully she wins at WM. I don't like how Becky and Charlotte have been pushed over her. She deserves it, it's her time now.


Please explain to me how Becky has been pushed more than Sasha. :chan


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Umbreon said:


> Please explain to me how Becky has been pushed more than Sasha. :chan


 Becky's had way more screen time, way more involvement in major story lines, feuding with Charlotte and now her second title shot. All the while Sasha basically in the background with Team B.A.D now a tweener just now getting a title shot that she has to share with Becky. It's not that hard to see.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Newlock said:


> Becky's had way more screen time, way more involvement in major story lines, feuding with Charlotte and now her second title shot. All the while Sasha basically in the background with Team B.A.D now a tweener just now getting a title shot that she has to share with Becky. It's not that hard to see.


More screen time doesn't necessarily mean that you're being pushed more than the other person. Becky got the title shots first because they needed someone to bridge the gap from Royal Rumble to 'Mania. Sasha hasn't lost any singles matches for a reason, she was aways going to win the title on the biggest stage.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She is just so damn beautiful. I love her ring work too but damn.....she was blessed with the look, the ring work and the fucking mic work. She can sell girl scouts cookies to me, that's how damn good her mic work is.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I just met Sasha...she's even more beautiful in person. Everything went so fast I just couldn't get the words I wanted to say....I'll have pictures up when I get home later.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Eliko said:


>


God damn! my poor heart skiped a beat. This photo has turned me into a sasha banks fan and i take back all the dumb shit i said about her in my last WF life.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Asstonishing.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> I just met Sasha...she's even more beautiful in person. Everything went so fast I just couldn't get the words I wanted to say....I'll have pictures up when I get home later.


Congrats! I'm so jealous and happy for you. :grin2:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> Congrats! I'm so jealous and happy for you. :grin2:


Thanks, she was very sweet. They finally released the professional photos today.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> Thanks, she was very sweet. They finally released the professional photos today.


I can't imagine myself meeting her without freezing and just making myself look like a huge mark. :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

You both look very beautiful @Tempest Thanks for sharing your pic with Sasha. Is she tiny in person?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> You both look very beautiful @Tempest Thanks for sharing your pic with Sasha. Is she tiny in person?


Thank you. Yes, she's very small. I felt a little awkward when I took the photo too because I'm 5'11 to her 5'5. When I walked up to her she signed my NXT Women's belt and I gave her this Kpop CD I made because I know she's a big fan of Kpop music. She laughed and said "Omg that's so sweet, thank you so much." we took the photo I thanked her and picked up my autographed photo. She was very warm and welcoming. She was really enjoying herself with the fans, being very playful in some of the photos. A few guys got down on their knees and proposed to her. Some young boys gave her flowers. It was so much fun seeing the interactions of each fan. A few girls were tearing up after meeting her. Everyone was really happy and excited to be there. 

There had to have been at least 300 to maybe 350 people there. Some dude was trying to buy a ticket for the session but they told him it was sold out. The poor guy looked so upset. I won the WM32 t-shirt doing Sasha Banks trivia before she came out so I was pretty happy about that. Overall it was a great experience and to top it off I went to the WWE Whiteplains show that night and saw her wrestle in a tag match with Becky against Team Bad.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sounds like a hell of a fine day.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This is a nice photoshoot.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I wanna spank the monkey. :rollins4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She has been eating her Booty-O's cereal, no doubt about it


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*








:tucky


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This interview got me even more excited for the Triple Threat match and her entrance.

FULL INTERVIEW


> Sasha Banks Plans to Steal The Show at Wrestlemania
> 
> HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


















































:banderas


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Umbreon said:


> ...


Where is this from?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> This interview got me even more excited for the Triple Threat match and her entrance.
> 
> FULL INTERVIEW
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


*I was just hoping she'd top Takeover: Brooklyn. If Sasha's entrance gets mentioned alongside Undertaker and Triple H's, I won't be able to help myself







.*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Sasha is going to be on the cover of muscle and fitness hers.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I just love Sasha so much. She's getting a lot of hate lately because of her push but success breeds contempt. Sasha has more than earned the right to be a part of Wrestlemania. I can't wait to see her entrance at the AT&T Stadium.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> I just love Sasha so much. She's getting a lot of hate lately because of her push but success breeds contempt. Sasha has more than earned the right to be a part of Wrestlemania. I can't wait to see her entrance at the AT&T Stadium.


Her hate is coming mostly from some salty Paige fans. :Jordan


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha is so beautiful only eclipsed by her personality!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Umbreon said:


> :banderas


can I please get the link to the video of her saying that?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



etrbaby said:


> can I please get the link to the video of her saying that?


I'm not quite sure where it's from, possibly the NXT Greatest Matches DVD.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



etrbaby said:


> can I please get the link to the video of her saying that?


https://streamable.com/qw5n

Here's her saying it I don't know what it's from though, but my bathroom break this year will properly be Taker's entrance.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I can confirm that the Sasha interview is from the NXT greatest matches DVD


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Been seeing a bit of hate for her lately but sorry, I don't get how anyone could dislike this woman :banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Umbreon said:


> Been seeing a bit of hate for her lately but sorry, I don't get how anyone could dislike this woman :banderas


I agree.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Umbreon said:


> Been seeing a bit of hate for her lately but sorry, I don't get how anyone could dislike this woman :banderas


They are just hating point blank. End of story.Ask any Sasha hater for a legit reason and they start studdering.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> They are just hating point blank. End of story.Ask any Sasha hater for a legit reason and they start studdering.


I think is very similar to the case of Roman, they don't hate her per se, they hate her booking and WWE doing everything they can to make her look good (like the undefeated streak) that at this point they don't even have to have the triple threat, they could handed her the title. Unlike Roman, she is still loved for a large portion of the audience, but for the some of the fans (including me) she still haven't delivered the way most expected.

And probably some fans hate the way she deals with fans at airports/hotels unlike other divas/wrestlers. I understand she is in her right of not signing anything or take pictures because it's her private time and she is tired, but bitching and moaning constantly for something that she should have expected when she entered the business (and even more since she has a famous cousin) it is not the right way to deal with that situation, because it won't stop any time soon and will give her bad reputation.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Mordecay said:


> I think is very similar to the case of Roman, they don't hate her per se, they hate her booking and WWE doing everything they can to make her look good (like the undefeated streak) that at this point they don't even have to have the triple threat, they could handed her the title. Unlike Roman, she is still loved for a large portion of the audience, but for the some of the fans (including me) she still haven't delivered the way most expected.
> 
> And probably some fans hate the way she deals with fans at airports/hotels unlike other divas/wrestlers. I understand she is in her right of not signing anything or take pictures because it's her private time and she is tired, but bitching and moaning constantly for something that she should have expected when she entered the business (and even more since she has a famous cousin) it is not the right way to deal with that situation, because it won't stop any time soon and will give her bad reputation.


How could someone deliver with no storyline or push whatsoever ? She was off tv 60% of time she's been on main roster.Lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> How could someone deliver with no storyline or push whatsoever ? She was off tv 60% of time she's been on main roster.Lol


She had (and has) a storyline since she returned in the Royal Rumble, she hasn't been as good as she was on NXT.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

My main problem with Sasha in the main roster is that she hasn't been The Boss so far in her matches she has been mediocre same with her mic work where she usually just reverts to I'm the boss and hasn't really done anything to be given the championship and even though she has been the most protected in the division you can barely tell she is there. 

The storyline also hasn't resolved for Becky constantly screwed over by Ric and Becky was the one who started making the shitty diva's revolution bearable as Charlotte's feuds with Nikki and Paige were trash, and Sasha has already beaten everyone on the roster and Bayley shouldn't win the title for a long time.

Hopefully Sasha improves though I did like her in Nxt and I hope she steps her game up and performs in the main roster, because even though she has been given a proper feud she has looked the worst out of the 3 even though she has been the most protected and if she does win WWE have made it really easy to predict more so than the main event.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## deathsitcom (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This is so, so awesome


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

^ She knows she's winning.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



deathsitcom said:


> This is so, so awesome


Wwe has turned a corner, how anyone can say Wwe doesn't care aboth the women is a lie. Is storys great? No but what story in WWE is? Lol This the best the women division has looked in years. This picture proves it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

You got this girl!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Is she going bald?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Damn she looks fine in those office secretary glasses :Tripslick


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*











OMG New entrance music? :mark:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I hope it isn't new entrance music, I really like her current theme tbh.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha Banks and JoJo dancing.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDtN31RnUDPHeg97ZY3vIl9EVSF6MaSSapPtyo0/

Interview


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> Sasha Banks and JoJo dancing.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDtN31RnUDPHeg97ZY3vIl9EVSF6MaSSapPtyo0/
> 
> Interview


Nice interview, I like the part at 11:00 where they explain how important this match is, its a showcase.

Hope they deliver. #bebetterthanbrooklyn


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716337682553503744
Izzy is a boss now. :lol

I love Sasha's theme too. I hope she doesn't change it just yet.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

OMG what a traitor!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Reotor said:


> OMG what a traitor!


No matter what everyone wants to be a BOSS!:jericho2


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*







That second guy with the championship belt though :booklel


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716337682553503744
> Izzy is a boss now. :lol
> 
> I love Sasha's theme too. I hope she doesn't change it just yet.



Heel turn!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










:banderas


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Izzy...


----------



## deathsitcom (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

family


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Tonight is the night! I'm so hyped for our girl. Really hope the rumours are true and they put a new Women's title on her.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Tonight is the night! I'm so hyped for our girl. Really hope the rumours are true and they put a new Women's title on her.


Me too. They better position them in a good spot on the card. I want them to get at least 15-20 min bell to bell. If given the time I think they'll have the best Women's Wrestlemania match of all time. :mark:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> Me too. They better position them in a good spot on the card. I want them to get at least 15-20 min bell to bell. If given the time I think they'll have the best Women's Wrestlemania match of all time. :mark:


It was nice to see them in the center of the banner on the side of the stadium. I think they will give them good time, I just hope it doesn't get overbooked with Flair or Snoop or some shit like this.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

The pop Sasha got during snoop induction


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha looked so beautiful last night and I smiled so much when Snoop shouted her out. I've loved Sasha for so long now. The Boss just may have her best match tonight and given her past, that's a high bar. They're going to kill it tonight!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> Sasha looked so beautiful last night and I smiled so much when Snoop shouted her out. I've loved Sasha for so long now. The Boss just may have her best match tonight and given her past, that's a high bar. They're going to kill it tonight!


They have been posting videos of Sasha on WWE YT like every day, makes me think she's gonna win. :woo :woolcock


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



SashaXFox said:


> The pop Sasha got during snoop induction


Yes, that was a great indication of how the reaction could be today. I hope our girl can hold it together, keep her emotions at bay and let The Boss take over.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> Yes, that was a great indication of how the reaction could be today. I hope our girl can hold it together, keep her emotions at bay and let The Boss take over.


Tbh i doubt it lol. But she will be the new face of the division. To much supporting evidence.

Lot of deranged lynch fans , ignoring evidence and facts lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> They have been posting videos of Sasha on WWE YT like every day, makes me think she's gonna win. :woo :woolcock


I'm still torn over who will win and who I want to win. They could pull a serve and have Becky win which would appeal to the emotional side of me. Becky could have her big moment but so much is pointing to a Sasha win. I'm gonna :mark: if the Boss leaves Mania with the title. 

If Sasha wins, I hope she holds back the tears. But she may not be able to help it. I won't hold it against her but if she trashes the belt the next night, please no tears. Set that butterfly travesty on fire with a huge smile!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> They have been posting videos of Sasha on WWE YT like every day, makes me think she's gonna win. :woo :woolcock


How anyone think she wont win is astounding. I would list why she is but its pointless lol


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

There is always a chance Becky could win, I don't see how Becky has 0% chance of winning, but yes I am expecting Sasha to win for sure.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> If Sasha wins, I hope she holds back the tears. But she may not be able to help it. I won't hold it against her but if she trashes the belt the next night, please no tears. Set that butterfly travesty on fire with a huge smile!


I think she will cry for sure, she was getting emotional just looking at her poster on the stadium, she's earned this. I hope she melts down the worthless divas title and makes a ring outta it to add to her bling, fuck that belt lol.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Don't know if this has been posted before.









I am ready for Sasha to sour my night :crying: if she actually wins I wish WWE didn't make it so predictable at least.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen this picture before. Sasha has been working towards this moment for so long. :crying:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> Sasha looked so beautiful last night and I smiled so much when Snoop shouted her out. I've loved Sasha for so long now. The Boss just may have her best match tonight and given her past, that's a high bar. They're going to kill it tonight!


Hell yeah.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*











Queen :crying:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Really excited about tonight, so happy to see Sasha achieve her dream. Hopefully tonight is her crowning moment.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



SashaXFox said:


> How anyone think she wont win is astounding. I would list why she is but its pointless lol


Pointless indeed eh?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



SashaXFox said:


> How anyone think she wont win is astounding. I would list why she is but its pointless lol


:bryanlol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> :bryanlol


And your favorite tapped out  guess who isn't going to payback


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She tried a bit too hard with the Eddie homage. Should've just stuck with her own stuff, that's what worked for her before.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



SashaXFox said:


> And your favorite tapped out  guess who isn't going to payback


You are SO mad right now :ha:


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*











Sasha i am speechless! 
Thank you!


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

If anyone wonders why Sasha didn't win:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

That Eddie Guerrero tribute gear + Frog Splash spot... <3


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



SashaXFox said:


> And your favorite tapped out  guess who isn't going to payback


Rump roasted much?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Eliko said:


> Sasha i am speechless!
> Thank you!


It means so much to her, when she finally wins it's going to be special wherever it is. 

Also only here could paying tribute to a legend and your hero be seen as trying too hard ut


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Anyone have a gif of her doing the frog splash?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


>


Sasha hitting the Frog Splash was my favourite part of the match, for a second I thought she was going to get the 3 count.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I loved her Eddie tribute attire looked great to me. And that dive and frog splash tho! :banderas


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


>


The tribute gear was cool, and she had his shimmy down. But she never should have done that splash if she couldn't do it right. Isn't diving straight onto an opponents knees usually the result of a counter? Props to Charlotte for selling well at least to cover it up.

Sasha has a great future ahead of her, but at Mania she was sloppy in every spot and took away from the match.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


>


Something about this spot looks off I feel Charlotte was too far away and Sasha improvised with the somersault at the last second saving herself and the spot in the process and if she did I can tip my hat for that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

That somersault dive was flippin' crazy! :sasha2 Sasha still the GOAT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



tommo010 said:


> Something about this spot looks off I feel Charlotte was too far away and Sasha improvised with the somersault at the last second saving herself and the spot in the process and if she did I can tip my hat for that.


I was telling my friend that it was supposed to be a botch - but Sasha improvised at the last second. Because she's The Boss. :sashahi


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

That somersault is a mind fuck if you keep watching. How did she manage to do it so late into the dive like that?? :sasha3


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



cornfed40 said:


> The tribute gear was cool, and she had his shimmy down. But she never should have done that splash if she couldn't do it right. Isn't diving straight onto an opponents knees usually the result of a counter? Props to Charlotte for selling well at least to cover it up.
> 
> Sasha has a great future ahead of her, but at Mania she was sloppy in every spot and took away from the match.


That's being a bit nit picky man. It was the best pure wrestling match on the show. They had the crowd eating out of their hands. Can't we once just enjoy a great match without being cynical. All three women rocked the house.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Seems she was a little short or Charlotte a little far, definitely tucked it in last second, good improvise for sure.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



tommo010 said:


> Something about this spot looks off I feel Charlotte was too far away and Sasha improvised with the somersault at the last second saving herself and the spot in the process and if she did I can tip my hat for that.


I think the spot was intentional, she did it over the top rope against Bayley in Brooklyn.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I think the spot was intentional, she did it over the top rope against Bayley in Brooklyn.


That's not even the same spot, if it was meant to be the same spot she'd have went over the top rope again, Sasha clearly holds her dive as if she's supposed to just dive into Charlotte you can see Charlotte panic lunge forward to break her fall and Sasha swings her hips into a somersault at the last moment and it clearly looks improvised. I'm not criticizing I'm actually praising her because it saved the spot and herself from potential injury.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Don't want to alarm anyone here, but Sasha is possibly injured again. This tweet https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/717531249066127360 from her was sent from Memorial Hermann Texas Medical Center, and she's currently not at the Smackdown tapings were seemingly a number of women's feuds are being built up. 

Not the first time either; after Brooklyn she didn't work for a week, after UK tour too, injured through December/January, seemingly had time off while in NXT after Takeover's, possibly now too. Sasha has all the star power in the world, I hope this is due to her ring work, because she can, and at this rate, MUST stop throwing herself around so much, if that's the root cause. However, if this is just her body being this susceptible to injury, with how many time's she's been out in such a short amount of time, that will cut her career short.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha was on Raw so she didn't even need to be at SD. Let's hope no one is injured!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Caffore said:


> Don't want to alarm anyone here, but Sasha is possibly injured again. This tweet https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/717531249066127360 from her was sent from Memorial Hermann Texas Medical Center, and she's currently not at the Smackdown tapings were seemingly a number of women's feuds are being built up.
> 
> Not the first time either; after Brooklyn she didn't work for a week, after UK tour too, injured through December/January, seemingly had time off while in NXT after Takeover's, possibly now too. Sasha has all the star power in the world, I hope this is due to her ring work, because she can, and at this rate, MUST stop throwing herself around so much, if that's the root cause. However, if this is just her body being this susceptible to injury, with how many time's she's been out in such a short amount of time, that will cut her career short.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


>




How can anyone not love Sasha?Bah gawd she is like a female less agressive Kevin Owens on twitter.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS. :lmao :sasha2


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> PEOPLE ARE IDIOTS. :lmao :sasha2


eh

:sasha2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Liger!Liger! said:


> How can anyone not love Sasha?Bah gawd she is like a female less agressive Kevin Owens on twitter.


KO is waay smarter in his replies though

And Sasha mostly uses Tumblr to that kind of stuff


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


>


Yup I saw. Got confused because that place is a sponsor of the arena. Fair mistake, but great she's ok


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Yeah didn't think she was injured as she tried to hide the last time she was.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'm glad Sasha isn't injured. I was hoping she'd keep her Mania attire going forward, but that's cool.

I hope the WWE uses the next few months to build up her character. Now that Mania season is over, I'd like to see her settle into a feud that can showcase her mic skills. I'd like a Emma/Sasha program. 

After that, she can chase Becky for the title.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Miss the two of them together tbh <3 ; they were simpler times. Best chemistry in the division in my opinion.


























On a related note I liked both of them with more natural hair colors better; Sasha with the dirty blonde-ish look and Becky with dark red. Anyways cheers lads.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Hurin said:


> Miss the two of them together tbh <3 ; they were simpler times. Best chemistry in the division in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish some of their fans were as peaceful to each other as they are.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> I'm glad Sasha isn't injured. I was hoping she'd keep her Mania attire going forward, but that's cool.
> 
> I hope the WWE uses the next few months to build up her character. Now that Mania season is over, I'd like to see her settle into a feud that can showcase her mic skills. I'd like a Emma/Sasha program.
> 
> After that, she can chase Becky for the title.


If becky is the champ during Bayley callup ill be legit shocked.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



SashaXFox said:


> If becky is the champ during Bayley callup ill be legit shocked.


I wouldn't mind Bayley vs. Becky in a face vs. face match up. 

But Sasha vs. Bayley is a money match. 

I just want Sasha's character to be developed in the next few months. Team BAD was such a waste of time and her talents. She needs to be putting on solid matches and cutting great promos.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Empress said:


> I wouldn't mind Bayley vs. Becky in a face vs. face match up.
> 
> But Sasha vs. Bayley is a money match.
> 
> I just want Sasha's character to be developed in the next few months. Team BAD was such a waste of time and her talents. She needs to be putting on solid matches and cutting great promos.


Agreed.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Had to share this. SB trashing the butterfly belt lol.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> Had to share this. SB trashing the butterfly belt lol.


She's so down to earth and lovely <3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Austin needs to do a podcast with Sasha. :austin4 :sasha2

"LOOK AT ME NOW" :sashahi :dance


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> Austin needs to do a podcast with Sasha. :austin4 :sasha2
> 
> "LOOK AT ME NOW" :sashahi :dance


That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Austin: so how did you get in the wrestling business?
Sasha: i'm the boss
Austin: oooookey...so whos your fav wrestler?
Sasha: i'm the boss
Austin: so, whats your ultimate goal?
Sasha: i'm the boss


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Florence, Italy.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*








:tucky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> :tucky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Her body is so fine.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She needs to wear football shirts more often kada


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Umbreon said:


> She needs to wear football shirts more often kada


Women in Jerseys!

:sodone


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEYwv4ZyWDd/

I don't really like the way she worded this as great wrestlers are clearly on the show with DB,Cena and Kidd and even more so with Nattie and Paige especially since I would say Nattie is better in the ring, the whole thing just feels disrespectful.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEYwv4ZyWDd/
> 
> I don't really like the way she worded this as great wrestlers are clearly on the show with DB,Cena and Kidd and even more so with Nattie and Paige especially since I would say Nattie is better in the ring, the whole thing just feels disrespectful.


Think you're reading into it a bit too much. I think she just really hates the term "Diva" and wants nothing to do with it.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Respect to Sasha for not wanting any part in Total Divas.
I hope and expect the other HW to share this opinion.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I think it's great how she openly talks about hating the whole 'Diva' term and not wanting to be on the reality show. 

Go Sasha! Da *BOSS*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722920380260814848


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Chavo Guerrero came out and said he didn't like Sasha's gear at WM and jeez Twitter Sasha fans are crazy I am pretty sure he had to delete the tweet because of all the hate cause I can't find it.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

HAD A DREAM I HADN'T MADE IT, THERE'S NOTHING DRAGGING DOWN ME NOW! :dance


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/723256988625313793


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

























@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Miss cruel Sasha


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

The Boss being a Boss on the Edge & Christian Show.


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

sasha was missed on raw this week.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



suplex_mike said:


> sasha was missed on raw this week.


I know man, but hopefully she'll be on Smackdown.


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Envy said:


> I know man, but hopefully she'll be on Smackdown.


hope she is, i havent checked the spoilers for this week yet.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha was only seen backstage with shane at payback, was looking fine as always.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This lack of Sasha Banks on RAW/Smackdown is unacceptable. She's arguably the most popular diva on the roster and is missing. She needs character development and a feud, not just simply inserted in title feuds at the last minute.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

What are they doing leaving her off RAW for 2 weeks in a row? This company is mad, they are aware she is the most over diva so lets pour water over it and keep her off?

Keep the best talent off the show and you wonder why ratings are down.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> What are they doing leaving her off RAW for 2 weeks in a row? This company is mad, they are aware she is the most over diva so lets pour water over it and keep her off?
> 
> Keep the best talent off the show and you wonder why ratings are down.


And this is exactly where the stupid "SAAASHA SUUUCKS UN TEH MAIN ROSTER!!!11" shit has come from. She's off tv for weeks on end then randomly gets thrown into a feud without any build up or a chance to show her character develop. Everyone knows Sasha's true potential but with stupid fucking treatment like this no shit she isn't going to set the world on fire. FFS.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha looks perfect there. She has so much personality, presence and a fanbase just waiting for the WWE to do something with her.

I used to think that the fans would potentially disrupt the shows for Becky but it seems like Sasha is the one they may get behind. There was a "We Want Sasha" chant during the Charlotte/Nattie match. I understand why the WWE wanted to give Charlotte/Becky/Sasha a rest but they've just marginalized every diva not named Charlotte or Nattie at the moment.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

No BOSS on Smackdown again!


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728429343576219649


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She loved the CD I made her!! I'm so happy she actually listened to it. lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728363780296593408


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

It's so moronic to keep the woman that's almost certainly winning the championship at Summerslam off TV like this. She's in danger of losing her momentum if she hasn't already. She isn't going to have any build up at all, which is likely one of the reasons they kept it off her at Mania to begin with.


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

she so needs to be on raw and smackdown wrestling each week


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> She loved the CD I made her!! I'm so happy she actually listened to it. lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/728363780296593408


BOSS approved. :grin2:

I'm glad she liked the CD you made her. I'd be happy if I could see her in a match. I hope she's on RAW.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*
































Flawless GOAT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> Flawless GOAT


:sashahi *HI DELL!!! Is Sasha getting thicker???*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> :sashahi *HI DELL!!! Is Sasha getting thicker???*


She looks thicker, hot as fuck. 

From indies to now.




















Love that ass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

@Dell* Imagine if she gets the Alexa treatment over the next year :banderas*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> She looks thicker, hot as fuck.
> 
> From indies to now.
> 
> ...


:kobe4


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Love that little booty shake thing she does on the apron


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I swear if Sasha is not on next weeks Raw I'm gonna catch a case.


----------



## Sasha_banks_fans (May 14, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

The hottest video of Sasha. Hands down


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Alright, which one of youse is this?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



BMFozzy said:


> Alright, which one of youse is this?


[USER]Legit Boss[/USER] :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



BMFozzy said:


> Alright, which one of youse is this?


Me if I was Caucasian and with 100x better rhythm. :woods

Boss in them jeans tho! :trips5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Cleavage said:


> [USER]Legit Boss[/USER] :side:










































*
Yes, I was waiting for an excuse to spam pictures of myself in Sasha gear :curry.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

:booklel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

























*Thank you so much @CJ !*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I love how people ain't tagging me when she posts selfies like this.










A hair style she should rock more often. :ghost


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

At this point, I'd be happy if we got a Sasha match on Superstars. :Shrug


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Becky With The Good Hair said:


> At this point, I'd be happy if we got a Sasha match on Superstars. :Shrug


I seriously don't understand what they're doing with her.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Envy said:


> I seriously don't understand what they're doing with her.


I know the theory is to keep her strong for Charlotte, but the WWE can accomplish this by giving Sasha a filler feud. Or at least a backstage segment. I'm just afraid all this will backfire.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I know the theory is to keep her strong for Charlotte, but the WWE can accomplish this by giving Sasha a filler feud. Or at least a backstage segment. *I'm just afraid all this will backfire*.


Yeah that's what I'm afraid of as well. And there's already people on this forum blaming her for Becky's booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Envy said:


> I seriously don't understand what they're doing with her.


That's the problem with undefeated streaks. They want to keep her undefeated and be the "saviour" of the division by beating Charlotte, but by wanting to do that they took much of the momentum she had since they ran out of opponents and ways to keep her undefeated and they choose to keep her on tv until they figure something out. She could easily had a side feud with Paige, trade some wins and have the rubber match at a PPV and come out on top, but that probably will overshadow Nattie/Charlotte feud (and most feuds tbh) so why doing it?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

You never know, she may be nursing an injury. Or they don't want her to be injured going into Summer Slam, because that's really the only plan they got for the divas, and they can afford not to have her out for a while.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Envy said:


> Yeah that's what I'm afraid of as well. And there's already people on this forum blaming her for Becky's booking.


 That's a stupid mindset. What they don't get is Becky is being established as this Ultimate underdog similar to Sami Zayn. Becky is naturally sympathetic to the audience so she takes the beatings in tag matches. They're trying to establish more heels in the division. Like Zayn losing doesn't affect her at all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You never know, she may be nursing an injury. Or they don't want her to be injured going into Summer Slam, because that's really the only plan they got for the divas, and they can afford not to have her out for a while.


She still does all the house shows, if she was injured she probably couldn't do it. They simply have her sidelined because they think the only way to keep her strong is for her to remain undefeated.



Acezwicker said:


> That's a stupid mindset. What they don't get is Becky is being established as this Ultimate underdog similar to Sami Zayn. Becky is naturally sympathetic to the audience so she takes the beatings in tag matches. They're trying to establish more heels in the division. Like Zayn losing doesn't affect her at all.


There is a fine line between being the ultimate underdog and being a jobber, the problem is that WWE has crossed thar line several times


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Mordecay said:


> There is a fine line between being the ultimate underdog and being a jobber, the problem is that WWE has crossed thar line several times


 Sasha's not wrestling so the options for Dana's opponents are Becky and Paige at the moment.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I miss Sasha.:sad:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> I miss Sasha.:sad:


I feel your pain. :mj2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha has been cleared to wrestle.


*Sasha Banks Reportedly Returning To The Ring,*



> - Sasha Banks has been cleared to return to the ring, according to F4Wonline.com. It was reported earlier in the week that she was scheduled for her next evaluation on Saturday but apparently she has already had it. She's scheduled to work WWE live events in Winnipeg and LaCrosse this weekend. It's still believed she suffered a concussion.
> 
> The original plans for Money In the Bank had Sasha returning to TV soon to build towards a match



http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0526/612147/sasha-banks-reportedly-returning-to-the-ring/


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


















You're damn right, she does.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Being a taped show, let's not pretend that sign would have got on TV if they didn't want it to. I guess this Nattie/Charlotte feud gets drawn out into MITB (at least) and then they build to Charlotte/Sasha at Summerslam.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I hope she's on RAW but I'm worried that these past few months of doing nothing will hurt her. She was off TV even before her injury.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Wizard World Q&A

https://www.facebook.com/SashaBanksWWEWrestler/videos/1092852260758321/


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Tempest said:


> Wizard World Q&A
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SashaBanksWWEWrestler/videos/1092852260758321/


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

And I thought my grandma was bossy:lol.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

pics from the behind the scenes of Swerved


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Eliko said:


> pics from the behind the scenes of Swerved


So fucking cute her. kada


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Eliko said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Yasssssss girl


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Okay I am definitely looking forward to seeing Sasha Banks back.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Callisto said:


> Yasssssss girl


BRUH! :sodone


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Callisto said:


> Yasssssss girl


OH WOW!!!! Is this on sale now?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

FAP FAP FAP :sasha2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



koda2_00 said:


> OH WOW!!!! Is this on sale now?


Next month


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

You know what's funny? Sasha actually looks like a Hot Topic kinda girl.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Full Video .


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










kada


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*









_the most anticipated women's title reign in a long time_


the next few months will be very significant in Sasha's Career.
I hope her time off tv wont hurt her momentum.
since her debut on the main roster they kept her undefeated - never been pinned or submitted.

Her last loss was to Bayley at brooklyn, but she needs to start winning even before her "title shot" at Summerslam.
they need to build her to summerslam(everybody so sure it's Sasha-Charlotte at SS with WWE i dont know anymore but let's believe the rumors) so when she face Charlotte it wont be out of nowhere kind of thing.

I thought she should have won the title at WM 32 but they wanted to give Charlotte a lengthy reigns before Sasha gets her Inevitable title reign.
i think they must get rid of Dana Brooke for this upcoming feud, bring back Ric Flair to be in Charlotte's corner. the all story is that Ric Flair cost Sasha Banks the Title by holding her leg at the 3 way at WM, so it will make sense to bring him back to picture.

It's probably very frustrating for Sasha to do only live events and to see the women's division going nowhere on TV(since WM they just killing time until Summerslam).
but the cream always rises to the top, i believe Sasha will finally win the title at Summerslam and have the next night a face off with Bayley at Brooklyn - 1 year after their classic match. it will just be a tease to a match that will eventually happen at WM 33 in Orlando.

Bring the Sasha Banks title Reign already!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*
































:bow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Eliko said:


> the next few months will be very significant in Sasha's Career.
> I hope her time off tv wont hurt her momentum.
> *since her debut on the main roster they kept her undefeated - never been pinned or submitted.*
> 
> Her last loss was to Bayley at brooklyn, *but she needs to start winning even before her "title shot" at Summerslam.*


The irony of 2 bolded statements, you think a women who's never been pinned or submitted needs more wins :HA



Eliko said:


> they need to build her to summerslam(everybody so sure it's Sasha-Charlotte at SS with WWE i dont know anymore but let's believe the rumors) so when she face Charlotte it wont be out of nowhere kind of thing.


Trust me when I say this Sasha has been off TV way too long now so however they introduce Sasha as a contender at Summerslam it will look out of nowhere in terms of any actual story build just like it did when they added her to the Becky v Charlotte feud for the Mania match. We all know it's happening we've all accepted it so lets just get it over with


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Damn she's been away for ages it feels like. Can we get some Sasha tonight!

















Saw her on the Battleground promo and got excited.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Thank gawd, we are saved. @Envy @Legit BOSS


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Haven't liked Sasha at all in main roster but I welcome her return can't be worse than Nattie's feud(I hope) though it's quite annoying for her to keep randomly inserting herself into the title picture without build-up.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Glad to see The Boss back on Raw.:BAM2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha looking fine in that Muscle and Fitness photoshoot, Mikaze you lucky bastard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744902510717001728


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Th Boss has returned and so have I!!!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

@Legit BOSS


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

















:smile2:


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I havent found the M&F magazine anywhere I've been  I've been to walmart, target, 7/11, and Walgreens and nothing. plz helppppp


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Envy said:


> :smile2:


I'm in love.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



PaigeLover said:


> @Legit BOSS


When was this?


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Leon Knuckles said:


> When was this?


idk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Envy said:


> :smile2:


*I'm so happy she's back :tucky. Here's the Smackdown segment for anyone who missed it:*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I'm loving the new chain. #BOSS


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



CJ said:


>


She looked so damn good in those shorts on Monday.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










*WWE's Sasha Banks returns to Orlando as 'The Boss'*

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/entertainment/os-wwe-sasha-banks-20160622-story.html


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



paladin errant said:


>


Wow

that tight midriff and thick thighs, fuck


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I havent found the M&F magazine anywhere I've been  I've been to walmart, target, 7/11, and Walgreens and nothing. plz helppppp


barnes and nobles, books a million or a news stand


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Envy said:


>


and more:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










it's her dog?


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I want to take her out to a formal dinner then cum in her mouth afterwards.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Can these photographers stop making her artificially lighter? Her natural skin tone is gorgeous.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Smileeeee.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Even Flow said:


>


I fucking love her! :zayn3


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*Maryse* v *Sasha* please.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

YUM. :sashahi


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She killed it tonight, great promo and good lord she looking fine.



















:done


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

She killed the promo.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Can't wait for her to win the title at Summerslam only for the geeks on this site to cry like the pathetic, butthurt marks they are. :lmao


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Trublez said:


> Can't wait for her to win the title at Summerslam only for the geeks on this site to cry like the pathetic, butthurt marks they are. :lmao


You know it's gonna happen...

We need @Legit BOSS to make one of those extra marky "SASHA IS CHAMP!!" threads with extra emotes and gifs. Gonna be bathing in tears.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I don't follow WWE much so this might sound odd but does Sasha have a speech impediment? Her voice sounded weird in the Charlotte promo. Was she trying to sound intense or something?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Dell said:


> You know it's gonna happen...
> 
> We need @Legit BOSS to make one of those extra marky "SASHA IS CHAMP!!" threads with extra emotes and gifs. Gonna be bathing in tears.


*Oh you know it's coming :cudi. The bitter and butthurt Becky marks are the absolute worst. Any Women's discussion always devolves into "WAAAAHHH, IT SHOULD BE BECKY1!!1!"*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh you know it's coming :cudi. The bitter and butthurt Becky marks are the absolute worst. Any Women's discussion always devolves into "WAAAAHHH, IT SHOULD BE BECKY1!!1!"*


And the funny thing is they don't want us to say anything positive about Sasha, and if we come to defend all the negative stuff about her we get the typical Sasha fans are the worst.


----------



## Slicked (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Why cant I date her ?


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Mikaze is a god man he really got the biggest W of all time


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*









































FLAWLESS KWEEN


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Think Sasha had a good night. She was hella over with that crowd, intro pop and lots of let's go Sasha. She held it down considering she was up against Dana who is super green.


----------



## MarkyBeatz954 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I like everything about this girl.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










DAT ASS!:trips5


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Throwback Boss for ya.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Charlotte gave Sasha a wedgie, best thing she's done in WWE so far kada:rusev:banderas


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Kinda wanted her Smackdown but oh well. Also glad she's not on the same brand as Becky because now hopefully some of her salty ass fans on this forum can calm down.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


















Dat double knee attack tho. kada


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Envy said:


> Kinda wanted her Smackdown but oh well. Also glad she's not on the same brand as Becky because now hopefully some of her salty ass fans on this forum can calm down.


She was always gonna end up where Charlotte went, this is the feud they've put their money for the women's division as soon they drafted Charlotte to Raw I knew Sasha was following.

On a side note I'm surprised Sasha taking her first pinfall loss and in essence cleanly hasn't garnered more discussion.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

*The BOSS is on RAW :yay!!! Yes @Envy , we finally got what we wanted. Sasha is separated from Becky, and Alexa Bliss is set to be the next big thing :high5! Now, all we need is THIS to happen:*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Quite staggering how much Sasha appears to resent being on Raw as opposed to Smackdown. I understand where she's comin from to an extent but it's certainly not like she isn't going to get opportunities on Raw...


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Just caught up with the draft. So happy Sasha is on RAW since I got tickets for later in the year and was worried I would miss her. Seems RAW will be much better in general.


----------



## HensonNXT (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Envy said:


>


Fap Fap Fap Stroke Stroke Stroke !


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



CJ said:


>


So it was Bayley huh. :bayley2


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

















The Legit Huggers!


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

This made me so happy!!


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha and Bayley tonight <3 flawless. Great to see how much they genuinely love performing together and they were both over as fuck! Perfect night. I had a tinyyyy tear in my eye at the end there.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Sasha's face and smile when Bayleys music hit was just :lenny

She looked so happy.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Had to create a gif, that smile.










:cheer :cheer


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



2Pieced said:


> Had to create a gif, that smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing the joy on her face was a reflection of mine when I heard Bayley's music hit. I love their love.:sasha3


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

I wish I could mark out hard with you guys.but I'm on shirty public WiFi in florida with just my phone. Just know I'm marking out hard :mark:

I love you guys 










To the haters


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*










Me right now...........:shmoney:shmoney:shmoney:shmoney


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

























































_*YOU DAMN RIGH SHE DESERVES IT!!!*_


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


*Sasha Banks is The New WWE Womens Champion*



















*A Dream Of a 10 years Old Girl Has Finally Came True! Sasha Banks is The New WWE Womens Champion!
the most anticipated women's title reign in history is finally here!*






























































































































































































































*WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE!!!!GOD I LOVE THAT GIRL!!!!*









​


----------



## Miz-Zou (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

Wow I marked so hard tonight, probably rivaling her NXT title win...and I'm a grown ass man! So proud watching the match tonight, even if I did cringe at that dive.

The Bo$$ Era has begun...


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*

From generic diva to the Bo$$ of NXT and finally to the WWE Women's Championship. Its been quite the journey.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Any news on what her side plates will look like?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, moderator is clearly a Sasha mark lol, I wish he or she can remain unbiased, but I can't do anything about it


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mordecay said:


> Well, moderator is clearly a Sasha mark lol, I wish he or she can remain unbiased, but I can't do anything about it


Kinda agree with this, just about every girl on the roster can claim it's their childhood dream is to be champion are their thread titles gonna be changed when they win a title?


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol is a thread title really something to complain about? Good lord man.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Dammit Sasha.










Gotta love those hip movements she makes :banderas2


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Our Champion


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

She looks so proud!


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

When are they gonna show the side plates? I'm dying to see them. :mark:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I think Enzo is cool, but did he really kiss Sasha on the hand last night? :no:


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I mean if you had the opportunity to kiss Sasha, and she was ok with it, wouldn't you jump at the chance as well?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

chemical said:


> When are they gonna show the side plates? I'm dying to see them. :mark:


Agreed, it doesn't usually take this long.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So the mixed-tag match was a nice surprise I miss those in WWE). And the match itself was pretty good. Not a big fan of the finish though TBH.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Finally!
@Legit BOSS @Envy @Tempest @AZTECA @chemical


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Dell said:


> Finally!
> @Legit BOSS @Envy @Tempest @AZTECA @chemical


Now that they introduced the side plates it was a bit strange seeing her come out with a generic belt. Glad it's finally done.

If only they would turn Sasha heel :side:


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Another better shot 










Tempted to buy it :cry


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I hope that they don't turn her heel anytime soon. First of all, short of her attacking Bayley, I'm not even sure that the fans would boo her even as a heel right now. And second, we just got a really long heel title reign. So I don't think that we need another one immediately afterwards.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

About time they added her plates.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Dell said:


> Finally!
> @Legit BOSS @Envy @Tempest @AZTECA @chemical


:mark:

It looks beautiful! I need a replica belt with those plates. :cry

EDIT:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Her stomach so sexy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently Sasha got married yesterday, Mikaze posted a pic of the wedding but then he deleted it


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Congrats to the happy couple. Mikaze is a lucky man.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats to Sasha Banks & her longtime boyfriend Mikaze on getting married today!
Best 2 weeks of her life!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That's a lovely wedding dress as well. So lets see here, that's Brie Bella, AJ Lee, Maryse, Lana, and now Sasha all getting hitched within the last few years. Hmm, I'm sensing a pattern here.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

A range of new plaques on sale.










These are not signed but the left hand side ones are limited edition inc ring canvas. Decent price of $64.99


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Dell *Bask in this glorious RT. Sasha loved my collection :drose*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762082352348684288


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell *Bask in this glorious RT. Sasha loved my collection :drose*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/762082352348684288


Yay!










Congrats, that's amazing, I loved your original tweet. Is that the first time she RT?

Even before you mentioned this I considered buying that ring canvas plaque because I know she'd RT me if I sent a pic, but I really gotta get over my unhealthy addiction of expensive plaques before it's too late!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dell said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It's like the third RT, but this one is by far my favorite! Those plaques are WAYYY too expensive! Roman's plaque is $250. With certain sales, you can buy every shirt in their shop 3x and still have some money left over before buying 1 plaque :lmao.*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It's like the third RT, but this one is by far my favorite! Those plaques are WAYYY too expensive! Roman's plaque is $250. With certain sales, you can buy every shirt in their shop 3x and still have some money left over before buying 1 plaque :lmao.*


Yuh and certain plaques have the added fear of going out of date, especially when they're longest reigning divas champion plaques :gaga1 :aj3


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I could see Sasha loving that honestly. She seems like such a geek in real life (and I mean that in the best way possible).


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

do people really still think sasha sings her own theme song? I'm part of a fb wrestling group and in a "wrestlers who sing their own theme" post are folks who insist she does. I'm like "if you're talking about when bayley mentioned it she was totally joking." doesn't even sound like her.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

It's official! I'm going to meet The Boss again Sashaslam weekend. I'm so glad I went back to check if they released more meet&greet tickets because its been sold out for weeks. Now all I need is Sashaslam tix so she can slay my life doing what she does best, steal the show.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765675237769932801
"Thanks for being so cool to your fans"

Then she replies and calls him a creep :bryanlol

I agree with Sasha though his twitter feed is weird as fuck looks like his job is to stalk celebs at the airport and get their autograph so he can sell them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765675237769932801
> "Thanks for being so cool to your fans"
> 
> Then she replies and calls him a creep :bryanlol
> ...


While I agree in this case (the guy is a total creep) Sasha annoys me most of the time with her pics in airports, if she is gonna take a pic with that face it would be better if she politely rejects it, she probably has the worst reputations when it comes to that kind of stuff


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765675237769932801
> "Thanks for being so cool to your fans"
> 
> Then she replies and calls him a creep :bryanlol
> ...


Makes you wonder why anyone would want to meet her. You'd either get a lame photo followed by a shitty tweet or a napkin stamped with her stage name.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765675237769932801
> 
> 
> "Thanks for being so cool to your fans"
> ...



His whole timeline is pics of him with celebs lol.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765675237769932801
> "Thanks for being so cool to your fans"
> 
> Then she replies and calls him a creep :bryanlol
> ...


So she agrees and pretends to be nice in person, then when she gets on twitter she reveals her true feelings, seems rather cunty to me :shrug

I don't think you are obligated to take photos with fans, she could have just said no.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Genking48 said:


> I don't think you are obligated to take photos with fans, she could have just said no.


And then he will start the "Shaming" circle on her for being a bitch which does not take photos.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

MickieYourSoFine said:


> And then he will start the "Shaming" circle on her for being a bitch which does not take photos.


And then she has the oppotunity to call him out for been an airport creeper, just seems silly to complain after you put on a facade that it was fine for him to get a photo when you obviously didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## MickieYourSoFine (Jul 21, 2016)

Genking48 said:


> And then she has the oppotunity to call him out for been an airport creeper, just seems silly to complain after you put on a facade that it was fine for him to get a photo when you obviously didn't want to deal with it.


Ah, but what if the shaming circle is not starting from him, but from a bystander? Then she can not drag him to this mess or shame a guy which she did not even take a photo with.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

He was probably annoying her and constantly goading her into a photo until she obliged to get it out of the way. That's very likely what happened, judging from her face in the photo, and the fact that guy is obviously a creep who stalks airports all day. Don't blame her for shaming him on twitter, fuck that guy.

On another note, every time I listen to Demi Lovato - Confident, I keep thinking of that epic WM32 hype promo, and when it says "Boss right now" always makes me think of her. 






Seriously one of the best video packages they've done in recent times.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

paladin errant said:


>


Probably my favorite pic of her so far. :bow


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Who met Sasha for the second time? This woman right here! And I was able to at least have a 2 min convo with her before taking my photo this time lol.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Can someone tell me why Sasha is losing her title already? and being pulled from events. This is probably the only thread I'd get a decent answer from.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Dell said:


> Can someone tell me why Sasha is losing her title already? and being pulled from events. This is probably the only thread I'd get a decent answer from.


Apparently she's taking time off to recover from an injury she's had for a little bit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I was not going into that match thinking she would lose. :sasha3


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm heartbroken. :sasha3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:sasha2


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol one month Title reign. But then again, a lot of future stars had short first Title reigns so I'm assuming Banks will have a legit reign in the future. I hope.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Damn those nagging injuries


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I think this is the first time EVER a heel has gotten my legitimate anger lmao. I was live at RAW and when Charlotte music hit and I saw that belt around her waist my lips went up in a snarl and I booed her to hell and back lol. I'm still sooo salty about Sasha losing. I'm normally not this emotionally involved in wrestling results but Sasha (and Bayley) be having me in my feelings. *sighs* I guess Bayley is gonna have to hold it down until Sasha comes back to continue her feud with Charlotte. I just hope she doesn't lose the heat she was starting to get before this loss.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm here to look @ sasha's booty.:grin2:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Raven said:


> I'm here to look @ sasha's booty.:grin2:


do a google search...


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

Tempest said:


> do a google search...


I did, she got moves i think.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

WOW!









Rainmaker & The Boss!










Sasha did ton of media today, here is one interview i found 






It seems they took the title off her because they thought she will be out longer, but now she's ready to come back. Sasha should have kept the title at summerslam.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Eliko said:


> WOW!


Came here to post this pic, holy shit. 

We are not worthy.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

loving those sasha gifs!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


>


My imagination is loving this gif.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Dell *I didn't know you were over here ubering. I was wondering why the wrong Queen was in your signature :hayden3*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell *I didn't know you were over here ubering. I was wondering why the wrong Queen was in your signature :hayden3*


I saw that tweet, can't believe somebody confused them. Love when my faves tweet about each other though. :tucky

I need to get on this Uber shit if I can start picking up celebs.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:datass


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

anyone know how long sasha will be out? or she gonna keep being on raw like she was this past week?


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

NatureGuy said:


> anyone know how long sasha will be out? or she gonna keep being on raw like she was this past week?


I saw this today :



> - WWE has plans for Bayley to challenge Charlotte at the September 25th WWE Clash of Champions event, however Charlotte isn't expected to drop the Women's Championship. WWE wants to have Sasha Banks challenge Charlotte for the title as soon as possible.
> 
> Speaking of Sasha Banks, she could be back to WWE programming as soon as next week but definitely before the end of the month. As previously reported, Banks was given time off to heal her nagging injuries.


----------



## NatureGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

Eliko said:


> I saw this today :


awesome! glad sasha wont miss much airtime.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

She looked awesome to night. Take away the colors, just give her something simple and black. Looks like she toned down the makeup too. Great results.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

God damn kween looked hot last night.


----------



## Miz-Zou (Nov 10, 2015)

Damn was so good to see her again live in KC on Monday. Pictures really don't do her justice imo, such a gorgeous girl. If you haven't done a meet and greet, I'd strongly recommend it if you're a fan.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Eliko said:


> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder where that okada pic came from


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> Wonder where that okada pic came from


Okada was backstage at Summerslam, he came for a ROH/NJPW event the same weekend


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope she beats Charlotte and her Reign will go like this:

1.Triple threat against Charlotte and Dana(She will retain and Charlotte will feud with Dana)
2. 1 on 1 match against Bayley that wont have an ending because Summer Rae will attack both of them.
3.Stipulation match against Summer Rae
4.Fatal Fourway against Summer Rae, Dana,Charlotte or Paige if Paige will return
5. USA vs Russia match against Lana
6. A Mixed tag while teaming up with a face male wrestler against Rusev and Lana, winner takes all.
7. She will lose the title to Nia Jax



Her match against Bayley should be reserved for Mania.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## OptionZero (Sep 2, 2012)

i think she changed her hair to a different part, and it really works


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

When i see 2 of my favorites together ... Legit Phenomenal!


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

The 1st pic is DAMN.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hoping Sasha becomes a 2x champ at Clash.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
Thanks @Even Flow <3*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

she killed it tonight


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Loving this thread. :homer


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

mhhm!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dell said:


> mhhm!


Lawd have mercy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know why, after those gifs, I thought in the name of another diva (one who is married to a bulgarian wrestler), but spelled backwards


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> [/quote]
> 
> This picture :bow:mark: could she be anymore adorable


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm so happy that she's champ again. I had a feeling that there was going to be some fuckery and she'd lose but nope, she won and I shamelessly marked. The match was great with awesome performances by both women, and I felt it was deserving of the main event (should have been the first time around too imo). The haters can stay salty and bitch all they want but the Boss is still the Best (and the true queen) and now, hopefully, this reign will last much longer than the first.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Yasssss

Screw the irrelevant haters lmfao, Sasha is over with casuals and live crowds everywhere and her fanbase will continue to thrive.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Every time I see her.


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I am happy she won. She's really talented in the ring. But, I need to ask this of her bigger fans (because I don't know the answer)... not trying to start trouble, just looking for a legitimate reply...

is she bald underneath the wig? Because during the match with Charlotte that wig was dangerously close to coming off and it kept sliding farther and farther back but there was no real hair in sight, just skull/skin.

Before anyone gets angry and calls me names here, I admit I don't know much about wigs and how they work. I have never worn one, so I don't know if there's some logical explanation for this in terms of where real hair would be in relation to the wig.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SASHA'S DONE IT AGAIN IN THE RAW MAIN EVENT :tucky :tucky :tucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RESPECT THAT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*2 Legit 2 Quit​*











Sasha Banks is the only female wrestler in WWE history to main event both a WWE network special & a Raw.
Her yellow-pink gear can be called her "main event gear", in both main events she had that outfit.




























My boo is 2X Champ! totally changed the game, to main event a raw in staples center is a big deal and both Sasha & Charlotte did an excellent job. especially the finish. one of the best raw matches of 2016. 

I wish to see an HIAC match between them before Sasha starts to fued with Emma, Nia and maybe Paige if she gets cleared and of course the inevitable Bayley match at Wrestlemania 33.

*"Long May She Reign"*​


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

That was a perfectly executed suicide cross body what the fuck are some people smoking?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Can the rematch, and there's going to be one, be at HIAC, IN a HIAC match, pretty please!!! This feud has been going on for so long, and has gotten so bitter/personal, that a (hopefully) blowoff match should be in an epic setting.

They main evented Raw, and this is the next step imo.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

They could easily handle a HIAC match tbh, have you seen how pathetically tame they've been for the guys for the past 6, 7 years? Everything inside the cell they can work safely, a few chair shots, cage bumps. Add that on top of the calibre of match they've pulled off across the two RAW's and they'll have had a great match. 

Some people will shit on it regardless of what they do but screw 'em, HIAC would surely gain them the respect of practically everyone and finally end their feud for good.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Bank Statement with a kendo stick, just saying.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

All they need is a match of similar quality to these two RAW title matches 

+ 

Irish whip cell bumps. A bunch of kendo stick shots, a couple chair shots, maybe a table spot if they wanna push it, and there you go, **** HIAC match in todays era that everyone will be talking about because it's women.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

The Boss is Champ again and all is right in my world lol. I legit only watch RAW to see her (and maybe the Cruiserweights now too) and to see her main event RAW was awesome. Now all I need is for her and Charlotte to main event HIAC inside a HIAC and cement their legacy in WWE history.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WELCOME BACK @Tempest :yay!!!!! :sashahi*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *WELCOME BACK @Tempest :yay!!!!! :sashahi*


Thanks, it's good to be back.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm new to the thread and a big BOSS fan. Haven't seen her title win yet on RAW, but isn't it weird both of her wins have come on tv and not PPV?

Also this has probably been said a million times, but do y'all think they need to tone down her babyface smiling and get some more of that bitchyness back? I become a fan of hers because she had the attitude and I don't want her to lose that. Back in the day you never had Stone Cold going on about a boyhood dream when he won the title, Sasha should be the same. Is should no surprise to her that she's become the champ, because she KNOWS she's the best.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm new to the thread and a big BOSS fan. Haven't seen her title win yet on RAW, but isn't it weird both of her wins have come on tv and not PPV?
> 
> Also this has probably been said a million times, *but do y'all think they need to tone down her babyface smiling and get some more of that bitchyness back? I become a fan of hers because she had the attitude and I don't want her to lose that. Back in the day you never had Stone Cold going on about a boyhood dream when he won the title, Sasha should be the same. Is should no surprise to her that she's become the champ, because she KNOWS she's the best.*


That's been my biggest criticism of her. I mean Connor Mcgregor is a total cunt at times yet he's the biggest star in the world right now. It's like afraid of edginess because they think kids won't like her, and she'll stop selling merch. Full on Cocky tweener is the way forward for her, vs Faces or heels it doesn't matter. Don't go for cheers, don't go for boos, just go for noise.
*Also, have her walk around with Bodyguards everywhere she goes. *


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Strategize said:


> That's been my biggest criticism of her. I mean Connor Mcgregor is a total cunt at times yet he's the biggest star in the world right now. It's like afraid of edginess because they think kids won't like her, and she'll stop selling merch. Full on Cocky tweener is the way forward for her, vs Faces or heels it doesn't matter. Don't go for cheers, don't go for boos, just go for noise.
> *Also, have her walk around with Bodyguards everywhere she goes. *


Absolutely, have her be almost a female face Rock circa 99 when he was still a complete dick to everyone. Or even a crazy female Big Poppa Pump.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Sasha looked better before all the fake red/pink dyed hair. Now she looks a lot less attractive, and her hairline is god awful. I feel bad and want to go back to early 2014.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha vs. Charlotte in Chile:*


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

even if i'm not a fan of charlotte and sasha,their feud is really great,with very good fights,it's better than fights between becky and alexa bliss,better quality in the ring..
it's a fact. congrats to both .


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Awesome that Sasha (and Charlotte) are making history with the first ever women's HIAC in the WWE. It's crazy that she's had so many historical moments already so early in her career. Main evented a PPV (with Bayley) in the first ever female Iron Man match, main evented Raw, and now this. I'm so excited for her. Hopefully they don't do anything too insane that it will shorten their careers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Roman and Sasha teaming :banderas
Sasha vs. Charlotte in the first ever Women's HIAC :banderas

The dream HAS come true :drose*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I cried yall!!! Both Sasha and Charlotte looked badass and strong and they're making history. All I need is for WWE to announce them as the Main Event of HIAC. I'm so happy (and scared) for this match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:curry


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

My fav male and female superstars kicked ass on RAW, mark out moment for me :mark:


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Honestly I wasn't fond of that segment once Rusev and Super-Roman got involved (heck I'm not a fan of how they continue to treat Rusev like crap in-general). It wasn't needed, Charlotte and Sasha should have been left to do their own thing imo.

Still them getting a HIAC match is awesome. Now hopefully WWE doesn't force them to water it down too much. I mean I know that HIAC matches aren't what they used to be across the board these days. But they can still make it sufficiently violent/intense to be good I think.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

N7 Spectre said:


> My fav male and female superstars kicked ass on RAW, mark out moment for me :mark:


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Sasha did a Facebook live video today.

https://www.facebook.com/SashaBanksWWEWrestler/videos/1190678257642387/


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Tempest said:


> Sasha did a Facebook live video today.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SashaBanksWWEWrestler/videos/1190678257642387/


Please tell me she's joking about climbing alot of fences. Oh god, they're going on top of the cell aren't they?


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Strategize said:


> Please tell me she's joking about climbing alot of fences. Oh god, they're going on top of the cell aren't they?


Lol I think she was just joking. You know Sasha doesn't like giving anything away.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't believe this is actually happening. and it's on the WWE twitter header and everything. :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dell said:


> Can't believe this is actually happening. and it's on the WWE twitter header and everything. :woo


*Our girl looks so good on the cover of anything :banderas*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Empress and The Boss


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PRODIGY said:


> The Empress and The Boss


Where are those gifs from? I've seen them around but I don't know


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Where are those gifs from? I've seen them around but I don't know


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Holy shit she looks so good here! Those doe eyes!!! *


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know if this was posted already but I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Didn't catch RAW so just catching up with stuff.






Our girl continues to slay my life, I'm so excited for this. :mark: She is headlining, in HELL IN A CELL, in her home town. :dance

Let the salt flow.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

BOSS and the GOAT 








[/IMG]


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dell said:


> Didn't catch RAW so just catching up with stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Foley's since edited his facebook post, saying he doesn't know who's going to be going on last.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I went from tearing up about them main eventing to being pissed off they might not main event in a span of an hour. There's no way they're gonna have all of that marketing feature ONLY the women, the PPV in Sasha's hometown AND make history being the first women inside HIAC and not main event. They have to main event.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Tempest said:


>


WWE will use this in endless video packages. It's so good.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Sasha rocking that pink & white look <3


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I saw a lot of people shitting on the contract signing but I enjoyed it. I admit that I'm a huge mark for Sasha but I refuse to let other people opinions lessen my enjoyment of this feud. I know it could be written better but compared to what we used to get from the Divas division, I'd take this over that any day of the week.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a fan of both Sasha and Charlotte - but that contract signing was garbage. :sasha2


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I'm a fan of both Sasha and Charlotte - but that contract signing was garbage. :sasha2


Do you think that the creepy, morbidly obese, egomaniac Mick Foley makes Sasha and Charlotte as uncomfortable as he makes the viewers feel?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ChicagoFit said:


> Do you think that the creepy, morbidly obese, egomaniac Mick Foley makes Sasha and Charlotte as uncomfortable as he makes the viewers feel?


No, Foley showed emotion. He delivered where Sasha and Charlotte couldn't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sorry, but that thing was just bad, and Mick kinda save it with him explain it what the cell means to. They shouldn't be excited, they should be terrified, kinda like KO did with his promo. And Sasha always seems about to cry with each promo, that's not "Boss" like.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> No, Foley showed emotion. He delivered where Sasha and Charlotte couldn't.


Ewww. The only time Mick Foley should be on TV is when he walks into a house and within a few minutes meets Chris Hanson.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tempest said:


> I saw a lot of people shitting on the contract signing but I enjoyed it. I admit that I'm a huge mark for Sasha but *I refuse to let other people opinions lessen my enjoyment of this feud*. I know it could be written better but compared to what we used to get from the Divas division, I'd take this over that any day of the week.


*
While I'm of the opinion that the contract signing was poorly executed and made them look like dumb little girls not knowing what they're getting into; I totally respect your stance, especially the bolded.*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

A recent article on Sasha.

http://theundefeated.com/features/sasha-banks-wrestler-wwe/


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
They grow up so fast :sasha3*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

easy

100% needs to headline the show


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm so nervous for her. It's like I'm competing in the match lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I found a very interesting biography video for Sasha in the related videos tab of her Sports Illustrated interview* @Tempest .


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I found a very interesting biography video for Sasha in the related videos tab of her Sports Illustrated interview* @Tempest .


Haha, I found this yesterday too lol. Thanks for tagging me.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*When WWE will give Sasha her proper long title Reign?!?!*​
WWE keep messing up, it's so obvious they are obsessed with this stat that Charlotte is 14-0 on PPVs in single matches(just like you know new day will break demolition record while the tag division is dying) they are beyond obsessed with these stats! there is no excuse for WWE not giving Sasha the win.

I just hope Sasha will not win it back on RAW again or on some B level PPV, let her win it at the Royal Rumble.
Then have her have a good long title reign like a freaking record 300 days reign or something like that. have her winning it as a babyface and then she could turn heel on Bayley midway through her title reign like CM Punk's famous reign. so she can prove she can be a very good babyface, a babyface that the crowd get behind her and also prove she can be the best female heel in years like she showed on NXT.

They had really good match, the 2nd best match on the show and they did deserve to main event not just be "the last match" but really the main event, Vince should have promoted the hell out of this match as the main match on the card & this historic trailblazer match but instead he didn't trust the women and promoted it a "Triple Main Event".

On the other hand you can't argue with the facts Sasha keeps on making history! Main Event a PPV ... 1st time ever! without Sasha i don't think the women could have done it, Charlotte too but i don't think Charlotte could main event a PPV without Sasha.
Sasha keep on changing the game! i am very proud of both women.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

So the women's title isn't a year old and it has been passed back and forth 5 times now. It's so frustrating that Sasha get these short fucking reigns.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm not sure she's ready for a long title reign yet. I think she needs a proper build up instead of what has happened with her where she disappears then just gets a shot then loses because she's hurt loses her "rematch" then just gets another chance immediately. They now have the opportunity to either build her up properly as a babyface and set her up as the "face" of the division or they can go with a heel turn and see if she fits better there. I think folks need to remember that she can't be the "face" and be in her perceived better alignment at the same time. It's an either/or situation.

Also I must say that Sasha has one heck of a booty.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Where dem ass gifs of Sasha? Lawddddd.


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Where dem cheeks at doe?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

GetDown said:


>


Came here for this.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Welp, I'm done.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Where dem ass gifs of Sasha? Lawddddd.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

WOW!! They did it again. I didn't think that they'd be lame enough to do it again so soon, but they did. Sasha wins the belt on a random episode of Raw, then loses it back to Charlotte a few weeks later on the next PPV in her first title defense. We JUST did this a few months ago. And now, the freaking HIAC match isn't even the blowoff match because Sasha needs her rematch, lame.

I thought that overall the match wasn't bad (and as I expected, Sasha took sick bumps like she was trying to kill herself). But that ending was, not good. I think that they didn't compensate for the fact that the women weigh much less, so the table didn't break like it was supposed to. Personally, I would have had Charlotte try and powerbomb Sasha through the table one last time, so the finish didn't feel so weak. Also the Mankind homage went on for way too long imo. Still for two women with no experience in these types of matches whatsoever, it was pretty decent overall.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

GetDown said:


>


I never noticed her booty was that hot before last night


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I have. It's not huge like Bayley or Nikki or Alexa's. But it is nice nonetheless.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka842 said:


> I have. It's not huge like Bayley or Nikki or Alexa's. But it is nice nonetheless.


Nikki doesn't have a huge booty


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Props to both girls that was an impressive match. :clap Shame about the hot potato title booking, this definitely should have a face/celebration victory ending. 

I couldn't concentrate when her ass was there at all times,highlight of the night. :enzo










How many bumps did Sasha take holy shit, she left everything out there, nothing but respect for her, screw anyone who shows any disrespect to these women shortening their lives out there.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well Sasha goes all out even in normal matches (I cringe whenever she and Big E do that suicide dive through the middle rope). So I'm not at all surprised that she wrestled like she had a death wish inside HIAC. In fact, I expected it TBH.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> I have. It's not huge like Bayley or Nikki or Alexa's. But it is nice nonetheless.


For me It's not just the size that matters. I appreciate form as well. So Sasha has a damn fine booty on form.

Alexa has that perfect combo of size and form.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

here's a few older pics and a couple screen grabs from Hell In A Cell


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

GetDown said:


>


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I hope she isn't off TV a long time.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Ouch!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

GetDown said:


> Ouch!


that's one heck of a wedgie


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Charlotte stay giving Sasha wedgies when they wrestle lol


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Is Sasha injured? Don't tell me I'm gonna miss seeing her live next week


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dell said:


> Is Sasha injured? Don't tell me I'm gonna miss seeing her live next week


Nope. They just kept her off tv last week to sell her HIAC injuries.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Even Flow said:


> Nope. They just kept her off tv last week to sell her HIAC injuries.


that is some good news.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy to see the boss in person last night. She got a huge pop. :cheer


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The way that she got that crowd under control so easily was impressive. But then again, she's always been good at improvisation. They need to let her go off-script more, this overly-scripted, poorly-written generic babyface stuff isn't doing her any favors. Let her improvise more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sam Roberts just uploaded his interview with Sasha from before HIAC:




http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...after-saying-her-back-tight.html#post63736393


I put extended cliffnotes for the vid there.*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I've got mad love for this woman.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mikaze is such a lucky guy.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798366573597757440


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Good lord :zayn3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

she is such a gorgeous woman


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Official Sasha Banks Mark Thread*



Headliner said:


> Ugh you Sasha marks are overly annoying. Merging this with the mark thread. The abundance of threads on her is ridiculous.
> 
> SASHA JUST LACED HER BOOTS GUYS LETS DISCUSS.
> 
> Keep that shit in here.


You deserve a hug for this


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*To all of us Bosses in here, once again Sasha Banks reclaimed her Women's Championship belt by dethroning Charlotte Flair on Raw and got the Ric Flair Rub tonight. So to all us Bosses in here. A toast is in order. *_


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*To all of us Bosses in here, once again Sasha Banks reclaimed her Women's Championship belt by dethroning Charlotte Flair on Raw and got the Ric Flair Rub tonight. So to all us Bosses in here. A toast is in order. *_


I totally see the Flair thing being a swerve deal that costs Sasha the title.

That said it was good match


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sasha needed this moment to remind of how great she can be


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha's done it again after yet another fantastic match with Charlotte :applause. I just hope this is the last title match for awhile.*


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I want to be excited that she's champ but I just feel like they're going to strip her of the title again at the next PPV. I hope I'm wrong and that match was the end of it or at the rematch Charlotte loses. I just want some new feuds [preferably with Sasha as champ ].


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I totally see the Flair thing being a swerve deal that costs Sasha the title.
> 
> That said it was good match


_*It was a good match indeed and when I seen Sasha strike Charlotte with the kindle stick. I was like going hard and beating the hell out Charlotte with the stick. Like a woman on fire and possess. I loved it. :banderas*_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

they should have done more violent spots at HIAC instead of worrying about table bumps.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I envy that guy she fell on after she won on RAW, that guy was lucky.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Someone's back to blonde


----------



## Jucak (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like Foxxy's hair pieces.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Someone's back to blonde


*THANK GOD! This is my favorite Sasha hairstyle. The pink style was pushing her hairline further back than Stephen A Smith's.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

With how frequently Sasha dyes her hair she really is going to end up bald at this rate. 

I think the Beyonce might look good on her but I can't wait to see how the IWC reacts after her "Beyonce of WWE" comment.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm following her ass on twitter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804060450728136706


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

richyque said:


>


DAMN kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Legit BOSS
https://www.reddit.com/r/WrestleWithThePlot/comments/5lncvk/sasha_bouncing_and_other_gifs_from_msg/


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dell said:


> I'm following her ass on twitter
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804060450728136706


*I must admit, I do prefer the "Nikki Bella's Boobs" page, but Sasha's recent ass shots have been great.*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Legit BOSS


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Hope she is kicking ass again soon.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Shes so beautiful.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha's titties look so great with these push up bras :banderas*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

It's a $12 cab ride from her hairline to her eye brows.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

The best ass in the business bar none.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## Sasha Banks (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Made a Sasha collage, my new desktop background <3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Sashaaaaa :trips5 :sodone

        

Why can't I have my own Sasha clone


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Sasha Banks said:


>


Very nice brother!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Not a fan of hers, but dat ass was looking scrumptious Monday.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm gonna come right out and say that I hate how Sasha has that neon purple hair.:no:

Since when does such a woman badass need to have neon-colored hair?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

That smile

:sodone


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


>



Damn! I can't get enough of her. So damn sexy.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Helping to pay Sasha's bills


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Sasha's ass in that outfit <3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

It's incredible how adorable her smile is.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


I loved this gear.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


she looks great.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>





Kristie Wilson said:


> she looks great.


That's not anything new for her really. She's stunning all the time. :smile2:


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Was really digging the attire tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

booty


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

december_blue said:


>





december_blue said:


>





NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Sasha Banks is the most beautiful diva i have ever laid my eyes on in the 25 plus years of me watching wwf/e. Shes 10/10 any day of the week for me.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Charlotte gives her a wedgie every time they wrestle lol.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

N3LL14 said:


> Charlotte gives her a wedgie every time they wrestle lol.


I don't think that's a problem at all.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I don't think that's a problem at all.



Oh I wasn't saying it was lol.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

N3LL14 said:


> Oh I wasn't saying it was lol.


I assumed as much. I know I am more than thankful every time Charlotte wedgies Sasha.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


This is the best of her newer gears imo. I love the color scheme.

Her hairstyle was really pretty tonight as well.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


I'm not necessarily a fan of the purple hair but she is rocking this particular purple much more than she was the pink hair. Either way she is a total fox. Almost unrivaled in WWE in terms of hotness. I rate Emma a bit higher but it is a very minor difference.

They need to do more photoshoots with her.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> *I'm not necessarily a fan of the purple hair but she is rocking this particular purple much more than she was the pink hair. *Either way she is a total fox. Almost unrivaled in WWE in terms of hotness. I rate Emma a bit higher but it is a very minor difference.
> 
> They need to do more photoshoots with her.


I agree. I really don't like colored hair in general (it's tacky imo), but this purple looks really good. 

I prefered her colored hair when it was like this. Mostly dark red but not completely red. I think the pink or the purple would look better if they were done like this 










Although the natural brown hair was definitely her best look.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> I agree. I really don't like colored hair in general (it's tacky imo), but this purple looks really good.
> 
> I prefered her colored hair when it was like this. Mostly dark red but not completely red. I think the pink or the purple would look better if they were done like this
> 
> ...


I agree completely. She could have stayed with just the ends being coloured or stayed brunette as a whole and would look better. She is a beautiful woman and it really shows when she looks closer to natural.

Still looks great regardless, but it is crazy knowing that she can look even better.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I miss the pink hair, but she is still a perfect 10.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

N7 Spectre said:


> I miss the pink hair, but she is still a perfect 10.


I think the purple looks better. Not that she ever looks bad. She's damn sexy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Another Memorable WM Entrance For The Boss!


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

They're so adorable together.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Bloody hell Sasha <3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I am really hoping Sasha stays on RAW now, having Sasha, Mickie & Alexa on one show is just :mark:

All I need now is an AJ Lee return and I can see three of my biggest dream matches on one brand.

- AJ Vs Sasha
- AJ Vs Mickie
- AJ Vs Alexa

Four if I count Mickie vs Bayley.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

dat hairline doe


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Jay55 (Jan 9, 2017)

In my opinion this is Sasha's hottest pic.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Her hair/forehead has bugged me for months now

Still a great body though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I never understood why she had to dye her hair in that tacky neon purple/pink color. It looks like she's wearing a wig.

She looked fine with her regular dark hair color, like during her NXT days.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

She's one of those women in this world that makes wearing eyeglasses so stylish.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't get how people say she looks like a horse with her long nose but in the same breath say Carmella is hot with her nose????? They're both hot tbh..

Anyway


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha got groped by a baby girl. She probably thought it was feeding time :lmao *











MMMMD said:


> I don't get how people say she looks like a horse with her long nose but in the same breath say Carmella is hot with her nose????? They're both hot tbh..
> 
> Anyway


*
You know exactly why my brother* :mj


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sasha got groped by a baby girl. She probably thought it was feeding time :lmao *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup I think we all know why


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BRUH! :rusev:rusev:rusev


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

richyque said:


>


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

december_blue said:


>


I know this is as Sasha Banks thread, but holy shit. Alicia Fox is dynamite in this picture. :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Dell 

*Sasha was repping chibiwrestlers on the European tour!*


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha celebrating Jinder's title win backstage :lol*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Sasha is always looking great. Kind of interested to see how she handles her current direction. I think it's an opportunity show her personality more.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

richyque said:


>


Her ass is epic.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

or


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Those legs were looking delicious.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

And behind look at Sasha dancing on Raw. So cute.

https://streamable.com/xh4c7


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I still think this is the hottest Sasha has ever looked! The girl is a perfect 10.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

The Boss killed it tonight!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I believe Sasha's stint on 205 is just to give her something to do before she chases after Alexa.:shrug


----------



## Tizen (Jun 6, 2017)

Her appearance on 205 live was a one time thing. It was only to hype the match at Extreme Rules. This week she wasn't there.


----------



## Tizen (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Love her :zayn3


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Some old school Sasha.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

She's been nominated for Female Athlete at the Teen Choice awards.
https://twitter.com/SashaBanksWWE/status/876961093700263939
https://twitter.com/TeenChoiceFOX/status/877010627876724736

Pretty damn big for her to be honest, especially if she wins. Go vote for her if you can.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* @swagger_ROCKS @Dell @Rave Bunny*


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> * @swagger_ROCKS @Dell @Rave Bunny*


Wow, BBR... I really thought it was :grande for a second there.  I was like...










Oh, my heart... Only if Ariana stanned both Sasha and Bliss the way that we do (as well as both Wagg and Dell)... :wink


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Everybody get on Instagram right now!!! Sasha is rehearsing for the BET Awards :mark:*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Everybody get on Instagram right now!!! Sasha is rehearsing for the BET Awards :mark:*


I'll pass.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Everybody get on Instagram right now!!! Sasha is rehearsing for the BET Awards :mark:*


Oh shit! :dance


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Everybody get on Instagram right now!!! Sasha is rehearsing for the BET Awards :mark:*


?

Wasn't it just a short interview?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BaeJLee said:


> ?
> 
> Wasn't it just a short interview?


*At first, they invited her to the stage and gave her what looked like a script, then they started doing an interview right after my post :lol. She uploaded the 12 minute archive on IG stories.*


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Here are some pics I saw on Twitter from her BET Experience appearance (sorry if there's too many). I love all this mainstream exposure she's getting with the TCA nomination and now this. I also read that she's five items away from having the most merch male or female which is pretty dope. Hopefully WWE can see her marketability and appeal & give her an actually decent title reign.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She needs to show her legs off more often.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes Lawd


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Bigger version:










More adds:


















































:banderas

Flawless


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Hope she wins at GBOF


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> Hope she wins at GBOF


me too.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

So pretty <3


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

my 2 faves going at it. :mark


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

God i love her like i have never loved any female wrestler before.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

#WWESingapore


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Here is a throwback to Sasha Banks before she became The Boss that we know and love. 2013*_


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha Banks for the WWE 2K19 cover :woo*

BV75_IInOQQ


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The dream team :banderas*


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The dream team :banderas*


the boss & asuka...:grin2:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha's like...soon :curry2* @Sekai no Kana @PRODIGY


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here's the full Sasha, Asuka, Bayley match guys:*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She so perty


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Picked up the Metals Diecast Sasha Banks, also have her bosses make bank shirt on the way.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

:hmmm


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Sasha back in my sig


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

N7 Spectre said:


> :hmmm


I can feel the hatred pouring out those pics kay


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I can feel the hatred pouring out those pics kay


Yeah, because those pics are so recent and people can't change their minds about what they think of a person in 2-3 years :eyeroll


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Great interview Sasha did at Australia*


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasha actually acknowledged that AJ Lee exists.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886355183013441537


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886355183013441537


:lmao She better delete this fast before the haters get mad that she has self-confidence.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> :lmao She better delete this fast before the haters get mad that she has self-confidence.


*That's why I posted it :hunter*


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886355183013441537


Why does she give Roman more praise than the person who served as her tryout opponent, who praised her on numerous occasions (including on TV after winning a Slammy) and who did an invaluable service for her own division by publicly calling out how the company treats women?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PRODIGY said:


>


*I love how she modifies her shirts to show deep cleavage and her stomach. It's so sexy.*


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Her boobs looked huge on RAW. Props to he bra on that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Eliko said:


> *Great interview Sasha did at Australia*


*:wow I didn't know she was related to Brandy too.*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

"Sasha hates her fans."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888141015994859520


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha and Charlotte were so cute and happy playing with their new Barbie dolls at Comic Con.*


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Is there a chance Sasha might not be in the Summerslam event?:mj2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

She will be at Summerslam in a match. No need to worry.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Her losing that match made no freaking sense. Such idiotic booking.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha's so petty she said Alexa has the worst finisher ever :lmao*


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha watching Granddaddy Michaels work at NXT: *


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

She is by far the most beautiful wwe diva in the companys entire history.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

richyque said:


> She is by far the most beautiful wwe diva in the companys entire history.












I think this sexy women is better looking. :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

N7 Spectre said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896395714795905024


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

She looks great on RAW. Excited she is on the Summerslam Card.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

On this day five years ago, Sasha Banks signed her WWE contract and bid farewell to the indies...












 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Braun as Sasha's bodyguard would be an interesting pairing.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha looks great. I wanted to see her at a meet & greet tomorrow but I heard tickets sold out.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lol


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*WE ARE BACK IN BUSINESS EVERYONE WITH SASHA BACK ON THE THRONE!!!! IT INDEED WAS DUE IN SUCH A LONG TIME!!! roud*_


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Please WWE don't fuck this up for a fourth time. Give her a good reign (and turn her heel for ffs).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*SHE DID IT Y'ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tucky :tucky :tucky :tucky*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Sasha back on the throne, exactly where she belongs. Good to see her finally get a title win at a ppv.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Well this reign will be short also WTF was that entrance attire.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

FOUR TIME, FOUR TIME, FOUR TIME, FOUR TIME


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

nyelator said:


> Well this reign will be short also *WTF was that entrance attire.*


A flashy jacket of a champion.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> A flashy jacket of a champion.


??????????


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Queen of Rocket League and Raw


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

If Sasha loses the belt mere weeks after wining it, with zero successful defenses (which would be the FOURTH time in a row that that would have happened BTW), just so that Alexa can have yet another title reign, WOW will that be stupid. Especially given the momentum that Sasha has, and that she's the ONLY credible female babyface on Raw right now.

Which is why I fear that that's exactly what will happen.

I like Alexa, and she's got potential, but she's been pushed way too hard way too fast, and it's made her flaws stand out more. They needed a more gradual buildup with her.

Have Sasha feud with Emma or Mickie for awhile, they're talented but are given nothing to do really.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Apparently her SS jacket was Beyonce/Steamboat inspired. Pretty dope.
















^(Joshua Greenwood isn't me btw. Just saw it retweeted on my tl :lol).


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Why they do Sasha like this? These short fucking title reigns. 
:fuckthis


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PRODIGY said:


> Why they do Sasha like this? These short fucking title reigns.
> :fuckthis





Irrelevant said:


>


*
I have no words to describe this level of flagrant idiocy. Let me find out they are randomly shipping Sasha to Smackdown. The RAW Women's Division immediately dies when Asuka's up there with no competition.*


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I have no words to describe this level of flagrant idiocy. Let me find out they are randomly shipping Sasha to Smackdown. The RAW Women's Division immediately dies when Asuka's up there with no competition.*


It's hard out here being a Sasha fan these days. :sasha3

I don't understand why they refuse to give her a decent reign. 8 days? Really? Ugh. It doesn't even help her. It makes her look pathetic and just tires fans of her winning the title so many times.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I'm afraid I will have to say put her on Smackdown Live because this is just getting ridiculous on how they keep taking the belt off of her as soon as she wins it. :sasha3*_


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*I'm afraid I will have to say put her on Smackdown Live because this is just getting ridiculous on how they keep taking the belt off of her as soon as she wins it. :sasha3*_


I know I'm being pessimistic, but if they do that, they're probably gonna do Sasha/Charlotte again with Sasha continuing to get shitty reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903390194329686016


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWE can screw her out of lengthy title reigns all they want I'm forever riding with THE LEGIT BOSS!:westbrook7


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Liked her intensity in this promo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904889029702946817


----------



## KanaMark (Aug 28, 2017)

Are the rumors from Shelly true about women sleeping with backstage higher ups the true reason why Sasha can't get along with Alexa? Only time will tell..


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Fuck, Sasha in that bikini top :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Sasha is the most beautiful female in wrestling history.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

She is perfect.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CathySplash88 said:


>


Fuck! kada


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sasha was looking good tonight. She has a sexy stomach. Any pics?


----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm late posting this, but the way she ran.... :lol 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916005596838662144


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

That running, cringey but adorable.

Reminds me of this from Friends.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'm late posting this, but the way she ran.... :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916005596838662144


:lmao She's awesome.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CathyKelleyFanNo1 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My boy Mikaze bragging on IG :damn










Merry Christmas @DecEmber Moon >


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

https://giant.gfycat.com/MadeupJauntyCrocodile.webm


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


WOW!!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

^ Tamina is still employed out of pity for her dad's death, just like Dana Brooke. Not trying to be a dick but jeez look at her


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why does Alexa Bliss look.....normal?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why does Alexa Bliss look.....normal?


Define normal lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Define normal lol.


Hair tied back, no glam make-up. You know......casual .


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


>


My eyes are more focused on something on the far right side of the picture, if you catch my drift.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Yo! Looking sexy AF.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

december_blue said:


>


She's very attractive here I don't know why some people think she looks like a horse.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Her iTunes cover was updated


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Supa_dupa21 (Jul 17, 2018)

????


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Despite what some people may think, Sasha is pretty damn attractive.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Her beauty is underrated. Makeup, no makeup. She's a catch.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Sasha has a new tattoo on her arm.*_


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Those hip movements get me everytime.

wens3
:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

I just want to fuck the shit out of her.

:mj2










































:banderas


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWE.com digitals from Osaka live show...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW digitals...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Fuck, love it when she does that.


































































































                      

:sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046135668450033665


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

She's literally the only person keeping me clinging to WWE.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## FlashMcGardenhose (Nov 7, 2018)

Her husband is a lucky dork. ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Best part of WWE for me every week.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

... been raped by the Boogeyman?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too bad they edited most of it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

she has such a cute booty. It was cut from my broadcast. Lame

Thanks for the grabs folks.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She needs to do an ass-based photoshoot one day. That is one perfectly shaped booty!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Black Cobra said:


>


:yum:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

metallon said:


>


I really love the new ring gear.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn, Sasha ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Hanz Reings Porte (Mar 27, 2019)

*Sasha Banks Hot Compilation*

Hey guys, subscribe for more if you enjoy this  

https://youtu.be/B8PqGVJesyI


----------



## Hanz Reings Porte (Mar 27, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/thedmk?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

BOSS


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Sasha :banderas


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

https://twitter.com/WWEPPorn/status/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1119694210259664896


----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

:x


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So it was all a Work so she could go and get Bolt-on Tits in LA?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

metallon said:


>


It occasionally blows my mind how absolutely gorgeous she is. Just look at this woman.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

We're closing in on the year halfway. Are we assuming Sasha returns at Summerslam?

I know she wants to leave and she's going to the second her contract ends but she can't sit out at this point. This retarded company is petty and spiteful in every way and will keep her with added "missed time" to make a point. If I'm Sasha, because you don't have a choice unless you have some deep legal connections and saved up on your money, just return, eat the petty shit they're definitely going to give you and ride out the rest of your contract until you're free.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

The black hair was really starting to grow on me, but can't say I'm too fussed, black hair, red hair, pink hair, purple hair, she looks great either way.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks like someone got herself a new wig and bleached her face.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The next Raw Women's Champion!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

Need this outfit again with the sapphire hair :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Congrats to Mercedes!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Sasha in The Mandalorian


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

december_blue said:


> Sasha in The Mandalorian


What is The Mandalorian?

Edit: nevermind it is the crappy Star Wars show.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## h4u (Aug 2, 2017)

View attachment 92902
View attachment 92903


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

We need pictures of her outfit last night. WOW!!!


----------



## mariohaubert (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 96857
> 
> View attachment 96858


Loving this photo shoot, Sasha looks incredible 😍


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Sasha Banks at Daytona (this is all FOX showed of her I think)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361045399470039041


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

njcam said:


> Sasha Banks at Daytona (this is all FOX showed of her I think)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361045399470039041



She was only there to wave the green flag how much screen time were you expecting her to get?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> She was only there to wave the green flag how much screen time were you expecting her to get?


What do you mean bro? Where is the frog splash taking out a few cars... 🤣


----------



## RuffStuff (Feb 15, 2021)

EvaAngel said:


> Loving this photo shoot, Sasha looks incredible 😍


Agree! Sasha is killing it atm


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

njcam said:


> Sasha Banks at Daytona (this is all FOX showed of her I think)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361045399470039041


Jesus 
Is social distancing completely out the window in the states now then!?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## the_professor530 (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Wiktorx (Aug 7, 2021)

iop


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## KJackson (Dec 19, 2020)

Sasha’s outfit last night!!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The Boss was stunning tonight.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

december_blue said:


>


Nothing like a slutty dominatrix to get those viewer numbers up.

All kidding aside she looked phenomenal last night.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Normal speed











 Click Above to Play ⇧


Slow motion











 Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Is it true she split from her husband?


----------



## SpellBound (Apr 27, 2021)

I haven't seen anything about that  Is no marriage safe these days? Haha.


----------



## kingjune1986 (Jul 21, 2018)

For some reason she doesn't wear her wedding ring that much.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

kingjune1986 said:


> For some reason she doesn't wear her wedding ring that much.


Could just be a pain in the ass to constantly take on and off for work. 

Personally I don't wear rings in general so the day after my wedding I started wearing my ring on a necklace. My wife got our wedding date tattooed on her ring finger a few weeks after our wedding. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that beyond the actual ceremony rings aren't for everyone and that there could be any number of reasons for why she doesn't seem to be wearing her ring all that often


----------



## kingjune86 (Apr 15, 2018)

or maybe she really did split from her husband and she friends with Sarath. very similar to Alexa Bliss and Murphy sharing Larry Steve the pig after their split.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

kingjune86 said:


> or maybe she really did split from her husband and she friends with Sarath. very similar to Alexa Bliss and Murphy sharing Larry Steve the pig after their split.


Of course that is also possible but attempting to read into the situation based on such little evidence is a fool's errand.


----------



## kingjune86 (Apr 15, 2018)

time will tell I guess


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

]


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## alexa385 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sasha Banks









Sent from my LM-F100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexa385 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sasha Banks

Sent from my LM-F100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## harryjone49 (9 mo ago)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Sasha looks unbelievable 🥵 Her legs are fucking incredible.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Sasha looks like an absolute Goddess right now, She's so ridiculously sexy 🥵🍆💦💦


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

EvaAngel said:


> Sasha looks like an absolute Goddess right now, She's so ridiculously sexy 🥵🍆💦💦


I guess it's time for me to get new glasses because I think this is the worst she's ever looked. I don't know what the fuck she did to her face, I hope it's just makeup.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Piers said:


> I guess it's time for me to get new glasses because I think this is the worst she's ever looked. I don't know what the fuck she did to her face, I hope it's just makeup.


Fair enough, everyone's into different things. I think she looks stunning.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Sasha looking stunning at the She-Hulk Premiere


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Sasha is sexier than ever right now 🥵 This outfit would be perfect for her return.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Couple more from the She-Hulk Premiere, Love Sashas legs in those heels 😍


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


Love these pics 😍 Sasha has put out some serious jerk off material these last few days 🍆💦💦


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I want to be that taco!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## CivilMan61 (3 mo ago)

Mercedes!!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LadiesOfWrestling/comments/zn5lzb


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 7356 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7356 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com





@5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ gif version of the pic above.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 7390 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7390 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com





@5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ 

IDK if you have seen this, but Sasha tongue is best for business.










Merry Christmas!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 7686 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7686 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com




'

with Nikki Bella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> View attachment 146300


She's looking good 😍 Can't wait to see what she's got planned for Wednesday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 7750 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7750 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 7752 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7752 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 7767 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7767 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with The Bellas








IMG 7848 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 7848 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


Only a few hours until she's back, can't wait. She should wear this outfit at the Dome.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Iconic


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Mercedes Mon'e


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel 







































How exciting!!!






























@Chelsea This really should be a Mercedes :done smiley.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mercedes Moné 









@5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ Whole lotta new pics of her.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Did she always have that booty?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I don't even know what to say at this point. Just living the dream.

@Chelsea everything I manifested months ago came true. You got Bray Wyatt, I got 5 Star AND Red Belt Giulia, and Mercedes is in STARDOM. Life's great! 🥹*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SB GIF by mordecay0412 | Gfycat


Watch and share SB GIFs by mordecay0412 on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*New Japan has already uploaded the press conference and Mercedes' part starts at the 6 minute mark:





She says she wants to bring Manami Toyota out of retirement just to put her right back into retirement @HugoCortez.

She then says she likes AZM and Miyu Yamashita the most out of the current Japanese women @3venflow.

I'm going to tell y'all right now that Sasha Banks vs AZM will rival the SLK match for the greatest high-speed match of all time. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *New Japan has already uploaded the press conference and Mercedes' part starts at the 6 minute mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. Exciting to see her take charge of her own destiny and move beyond WWE. She better stop talking shit about Manami Toyota though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Mina Shirakawa


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is exciting, one of the coolest returns/debuts ever. Felt like I did watching wrestling as a kid when something big would happen, despite all the rumours i genuinely couldn't believe my eyes when she walked out. 

I'm already a huge STARDOM fan as it is but Mercedes being there is absolutely huge for them, so many dream matches to look forward to, along with all the obvious ones we all want to see I'm really hoping to see her against Thekla and Mina at some point. This is the most excited I've been about wrestling in a long time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> It really is exciting, one of the coolest returns/debuts ever. Felt like I did watching wrestling as a kid when something big would happen, despite all the rumours i genuinely couldn't believe my eyes when she walked out.
> 
> I'm already a huge STARDOM fan as it is but Mercedes being there is absolutely huge for them, so many dream matches to look forward to, along with all the obvious ones we all want to see I'm really hoping to see her against Thekla and Mina at some point. This is the most excited I've been about wrestling in a long time.


It really is and I'm happy for you and @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ This is really fucking cool to see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> It really is and I'm happy for you and @5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ This is really fucking cool to see.


*I'm watching it over and over again, lol

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610579399773913088*


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *I'm watching it over and over again, lol
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610579399773913088*


You're not the only one, I'm just watching Kenny and Will again right now and the entire show was superb but I've watched the Mercede's debut 5 times so far. The whole thing from her entire look, music, promo is just perfect. I need more of her right now lol. You think she'll be at New Year's Dash tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

EvaAngel said:


> You're not the only one, I'm just watching Kenny and Will again right now and the entire show was superb but I've watched the Mercede's debut 5 times so far. The whole thing from her entire look, music, promo is just perfect. I need more of her right now lol. You think she'll be at New Year's Dash tonight?


*Anywhere she goes will be heavily advertised so they get their money's worth. New Japan are the ones who leaked her debut to the dirt sheets over a month ago.*


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *Anywhere she goes will be heavily advertised so they get their money's worth. New Japan are the ones who leaked her debut to the dirt sheets over a month ago.*


Yeah I'm sure you're right, hope it's not too long before we see her again. 

She has launched her own store on pro wrestling tees if you weren't aware. I've just ordered these two
















Here's the link



https://www.prowrestlingtees.com/mercedesmone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trinity Fatu & Mercedes Moné 

















@Chelsea Could we get a Mercedes Moné added to the thread title, por favor?


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Trinity Fatu & Mercedes Moné
> 
> View attachment 148008
> 
> ...


I was literally just about to mention that, Sasha Banks is no more. It's all about Mercedes now.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Couldn't be more excited for this


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

So Surreal seeing her in front of that logo, you can tell how happy she is to be there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea Merci beaucoup for the name change!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MoneIG010423f GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share MoneIG010423f GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MoneTw010423 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share MoneTw010423 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@TeamFlareZakk 










you can put this in the Bayley thread if you think it belongs there.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

EvaAngel said:


> So Surreal seeing her in front of that logo, you can tell how happy she is to be there
> View attachment 148081
> 
> View attachment 148082
> ...


It looks like someone jizzed on her hair and placed her under a UV light!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @TeamFlareZakk
> 
> View attachment 148346
> 
> ...


Bayley kisses 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley kisses 😍


Bayley kiss just made my day. Gracias.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Bayley kiss just made my day. Gracias.


Bayley's kisses make my day everyday 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Naomi and Bayley










@TeamFlareZakk Bayley's butt and Hawk Hogan in t he same picture.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> with Naomi and Bayley
> 
> View attachment 148420
> 
> ...


Bayley's ass! 😍


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley's ass! 😍
> 
> View attachment 148421

















Hawk wants a closer look too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MoneIG010623 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share MoneIG010623 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 8350 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 8350 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 8385 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 8385 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


Love this outfit, She's on a whole different level since her return. I feel she's gonna be blowing our minds regularly 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> Love this outfit, She's on a whole different level since her return. I feel she's gonna be blowing our minds regularly 🥵🥵🥵


I'm still holding out hope we get to see her on Dynamite. It's a lost opportunity if she isn't there.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> I'm still holding out hope we get to see her on Dynamite. It's a lost opportunity if she isn't there.


I'll gladly take all the Mercedes i can get, I'd rather it wasn't on Dynamite but her presence can only make that show better. Ideally i want her in STARDOM on a regular basis.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@EvaAngel I want Mercedes vs Hayter.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> @EvaAngel I want Mercedes vs Hayter.


Hell yes! It's high up on my list of Mercedes dream matches i want to see this year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EvaAngel said:


> Hell yes! It's high up on my list of Mercedes dream matches i want to see this year.


That's a fire match.🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IMG 8435 GIF by thenextblgthing | Gfycat


Watch and share IMG 8435 GIFs by thenextblgthing on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mone draper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## joshuaswain33 (11 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------

